# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Povrat poreza za 2012. (predaja u 2013.)

## Marsupilami

Priblizilo se vrijeme pa da sva pitanja i nedoumice imamo na jednom mjestu otvaram temu.
Staru nisam nasla pa ako treba mogu moderatori  preseliti.

Obrasci se mogu skinuti ovdje  desnim klikom misa pa "Save As":

EXCEL TABLICA

PDF verzija

izvor: http://www.obracun-placa.com/index.p...e-obrasca-doh/


Ja odmah imam jedno pitanje.
Od 1.6. moje kceri iz prvog braka zive sa nama.
Mogu li one biti na poreznoj prijavi mog nevjencanog supruga s obzirom da zive s nama u zajednickom kucanstvu?

----------


## jelena.O

a jel otac kćerki ima olakšice?

----------


## Marsupilami

nema, on je nezaposlen
nitko na njih ne koristi olaksice

----------


## jelena.O

mislim da onda možeš ali treba još nekaj dodatno napisati, one nisu posvojene  u njegovom slučaju, nego samo žive s vama
možda da zvrcneš 0800669933  sad ne bi trebala bit gužva

----------


## Marsupilami

> mislim da onda možeš ali treba još nekaj dodatno napisati, one nisu posvojene  u njegovom slučaju, nego samo žive s vama
> možda da zvrcneš 0800669933  sad ne bi trebala bit gužva


Evo zvala sam, ipak ne moze jer nismo vjencani, ali dobro je znati ako ce jos kome trebati  :Wink: 
Sada sam isla ponovno racunati, s curama ili bez njih ionako ima pravo na povrat cjelokupno uplacenog poreza  tako da nam je svejedno.

Hvala ti  :Heart:

----------


## andiko

ja bih ti htjela savjetovati da ih probas ipak iskoristiti...mozda netko od tvojih roditelja? ili od bivseg supruga, ako su vam zaposleni... moja mama koristi moje necakinje kao olaksicu, a prijavljena je cak u drugom gradu..

----------


## andiko

nema veze da li zivis s njima ili ne...znaci cijela godina...ako olaksica nije. koristena.

----------


## jelena.O

hajde još jedanput isprekontroliraj, mislim da to kaj niste vjenčani nema veze, napose ako predaš za malce rodne listove, a i za cure, valjda u svim dokumentima piše isto tvoje ime. 
Možda bi trebalo i papir od bilježnika da ste vanbračna zajednica

----------


## mishekica

Ima li uopće ikakvih olakšica ove godine - podstanarstvo, stambena štednja, životno / dobrovoljno zdravstveno osiguranje... ? Išta?

----------


## jelena.O

ništa

----------


## mishekica

Ček, onda po tome ispada da prijavu trebaju raditi samo oni koji imaju neka ekstra primanja - iznajmljivanje, honorari, autorsko djelo (ili kako se to već zove)...?

----------


## Riječanka

> Ček, onda po tome ispada da prijavu trebaju raditi samo oni koji imaju neka ekstra primanja - iznajmljivanje, honorari, autorsko djelo (ili kako se to već zove)...?


i oni koji su bili na dužem bolovanju, na rodiljnom dopustu (ne cijelu godinu, već je u toj godini bilo i uplata plaće, odnosno poreza)

----------


## mishekica

Pretpostavljam da meni rodiljni dopust, koji je započeo 11.12. neće baš nešto značiti?

----------


## mama_jos_malo

zar povrat poreza ne isplaćuje tvrtka u kojoj smo zaposleni?

----------


## Riječanka

> Pretpostavljam da meni rodiljni dopust, koji je započeo 11.12. neće baš nešto značiti?


dobro pretpostavljaš. kada dobiješ potvrdu poslodavca i dugih ako je bilo još uplata na koje je plaćen porez, ipak provjeri (ima kalkulatora za obračun na netu - npr. od erste banke, ja svake godine ubacim iznose da vidim imam li i koliko pravo na povrat, a ako da, onda popunim i printam).

----------


## Marsupilami

> hajde još jedanput isprekontroliraj, mislim da to kaj niste vjenčani nema veze, napose ako predaš za malce rodne listove, a i za cure, valjda u svim dokumentima piše isto tvoje ime. 
> Možda bi trebalo i papir od bilježnika da ste vanbračna zajednica



Zvala sam poreznu i zena mi je citala zakon.
Rekla sam joj da mi imamo registriranu vanbracnu zajednicu (kod javnog b. uz 2 svjedoka) ali ona kaze da jedino porezna uprava ne priznaje izjednacavanje vanbracne zajednice sa bracnom, citala mi je njihov pravilnik, bas je bila ljubazna i dala si truda  :Smile: 

Moj muz ne moze na njih koristiti olaksicu jer nisu u krvnom srodstvu a kako nismo vjencani on sluzbeno nije njihov poocim.

Budem ja rekla teti od cura da si ih iskoristi kao olaksicu jer je nama i bez njih koeficijent dovoljno velik da muz dobije nazad sav uplaceni porez tako da i imamo pravo to bi bilo "bacanje" olaksice   :Wink:

----------


## Marsupilami

> dobro pretpostavljaš. kada dobiješ potvrdu poslodavca i dugih ako je bilo još uplata na koje je plaćen porez, ipak provjeri *(ima kalkulatora za obračun na netu - npr. od erste banke, ja svake godine ubacim iznose da vidim imam li i koliko pravo na povrat, a ako da, onda popunim i printam).*


Obrazac koji navodis nalazi se u mom uvodnom postu, onaj prvi link  :Wink:

----------


## jurisnik

> Obrazac koji navodis nalazi se u mom uvodnom postu, onaj prvi link


Hvala na linku.

----------


## prima

pisala sam na drugom mjestu (doduše nabrzinu), ovdje kopiram

Porezne prijave za 2012 god
Tko se može nadati povratu-uobičajene situacije:
*Nužan uvjet: osobe koje zaista imaju bar nešto uplaćenog poreza , i:*
- niste bili zaposleni čitavu godinu
-živite i/ili imate uzdržavane osobe na područjima posebne državne skrbi
-primili ste dividendu lani
- nisu svi članovi obitelji bili korišteni kao olakšica i/ili nisu optimalno korišteni

-Ostali slučajevi:  bolovanje/rodiljni na teret HZZO;ljudi sa velikim razlikama u mjesečnim primanjima kroz godinu; greške u obračunu.... uglavnom je poslodavac napravio godišnji obračun i isplatio razliku u 12.mj.. Svejedno možete tražiti povrat ako još što ima, jer poslodavac nije dužan baš za sve radnike raditi godišnji obračun, pa bolje provjeriti.

Razlike u odnosu na 2011. god
1.       od 01.03.2012. plaća se porez na dohodak od kapitala prilikom isplate dividendi ili dobiti poduzeća.
Pa ako imate npr. dionice HT, prošle godine ste prvi dio dividende primili 27.02.12. neoporezivo, a isplata drugog dijela  je umanjena za iznos poreza i prireza.
Za ovu vrstu dohotka imate pravo na 12000 kn olakšice godišnje i pravo na povrat tog poreza možete (ne morate )ostvariti podnošenjem godišnje prijave poreza.  Ako se odlučite tražiti povrat tog poreza morate prijaviti i sve druge dohotke, koje inače niste obavezni prijaviti ( npr. drugi dohodak, ili dohodak od imovine/iznajmljivanja apartmana)
Ako ste primili dividendu nakon 01.03.12., i želite tražiti povrat poreza , uz poreznu prijavu treba priložiti potvrdu skdd o uplaćenom porezu i prirezu na dividendu ( potvrda će stići poštom, ili se možete registrirati kod skdd i preuzeti ju online)
Po jednoj dionici ht-a oporezivi dio dividende lani je bio 11.07 kn (porez 12 % + prirez je oduzet iz tog iznosa) , pa se ne radi o velikim ciframa poreza za uobičajenu situaciju/vlasnike par desetaka dionica
Ljudi sa značajnijim prihodom od dividendi i udjela u dobiti ( većim od 12.000 kn) trebaju najprije izračunati isplati li im se prijavljivati taj dohodak. ( porez je plaćen prilikom isplate po stopi 12 %, a podnošenjem godišnje prijave može se preći u viši porezni razred, pa je isplativost podnošenja prijave upitna)


2.       prošle godine su se mijenjale  porezne stope , i na godišnjoj razni za 2012.g. su ovakve:
12% do visine 26.400,00 kuna
22,83%  između 26.400,00 kuna i 43.200,00 kuna
25% između 43.200,00 kuna i 105.600,00 kuna
37,5% između 105.600,00 kuna i 129.600,00 kuna
 40% za više od 129.600,00 kuna.



3.       Osnovni godišnji osobni odbitak za 2012. god. je 2 x 1800 + 10x 2200= 25.600,00 kn

----------


## jelena.O

> Budem ja rekla teti od cura da si ih iskoristi kao olaksicu jer je nama i bez njih koeficijent dovoljno velik da muz dobije nazad sav uplaceni porez tako da i imamo pravo to bi bilo "bacanje" olaksice


mislila si reč tati?, a ne teti. tete nemaju pravo na olakšice

ma mislila sam onu foru djeca su tebi na skrbi , a ti živiš s njime

----------


## Elly

Da ne otvaram novu temu - ima li tko da me nauci kako ispuniti obrazac TZ?

----------


## kristina1977

Imam dionice HT i dobila sam potvrdu o uplaćenom porezu od SKDD. Pošto sam na komplikacijama u trudnoći od 06.06.2012. firma mi je isplatila taj dio koji sam imala iz plaće u 12.mjesecu. Kako da izračunam koliko još imam pravo na ovaj dio od dividende?

----------


## jelena.O

stavi dionice u tablicu dionica, a olakšice u onu skoro zadnju tablicu ( gdi su mjeseci) na drugoj strani upiši kaj si dobila od firme, i samo će se izračunat

----------


## Jesen u meni

vrijedi li ovo i za braniteljske dionice. meni je dividenda sjela, ali je nisam podigla (nekih 180 kn). trebam li čekati da mi stigne neka potvrda ili mogu predati prijavu kad prikupim ostale papire (od poslodavca i sl.)?

----------


## Marsupilami

> mislila si reč tati?, a ne teti. tete nemaju pravo na olakšice
> 
> ma mislila sam onu foru djeca su tebi na skrbi , a ti živiš s njime


Mislila sam bas na tetu, znaci to ne moze jelda? Steta  :Smile: 

Jel se mora cekati 1.2. ili se prijava moze predati odmah?

----------


## Jole&Titi

Supruga mi je u 2012. radila 2 mjeseca. Ima li pravo na kakav povrat poreza,isplati li se uopce predavat?

----------


## jelena.O

> Mislila sam bas na tetu, znaci to ne moze jelda? Steta 
> 
> Jel se mora cekati 1.2. ili se prijava moze predati odmah?


možeš odma

----------


## jelena.O

> Supruga mi je u 2012. radila 2 mjeseca. Ima li pravo na kakav povrat poreza,isplati li se uopce predavat?


i tekako je ak ima bilo koji iznosporeza uplačen, vratit će joj se možda i sve

----------


## Jole&Titi

> i tekako je ak ima bilo koji iznosporeza uplačen, vratit će joj se možda i sve


Hvala

----------


## prima

> vrijedi li ovo i za braniteljske dionice. meni je dividenda sjela, ali je nisam podigla (nekih 180 kn). trebam li čekati da mi stigne neka potvrda ili mogu predati prijavu kad prikupim ostale papire (od poslodavca i sl.)?


ne vrijedi, vlasnik "braniteljskih dionica" je Fond HB, i fond plaća porez na dividendu





> Supruga mi je u 2012. radila 2 mjeseca. Ima li pravo na kakav povrat poreza,isplati li se uopce predavat?


izračunaj što je isplativije: da sama traži povrat, ili da ju ti ,ili netko drugi, koristiš kao uzdržavanog člana, a da ona još plati poreza (ako je primila manje od 10966 kn u 2012.g)

----------


## jelena.O

> Hvala


ti si dobio djete u prošloj godini?,ak da onda provjeri jer tebi sve kak treba imaš pravo na oslobođenje na osnovi djeteta +0.5 za vse mjesece uključujući i jjesec kad je djete rođeno, neovisno jel to 1., 5., ili 29., 31. u mjesecu

----------


## Jesen u meni

prima, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> ti si dobio djete u prošloj godini?,ak da onda provjeri jer tebi sve kak treba imaš pravo na oslobođenje na osnovi djeteta +0.5 za vse mjesece uključujući i jjesec kad je djete rođeno, neovisno jel to 1., 5., ili 29., 31. u mjesecu


ovo nije isključivo išlotebi jer ti jošnemaš dete, kaj ne?

----------


## Jole&Titi

> ovo nije isključivo išlotebi jer ti jošnemaš dete, kaj ne?


Da,beba je na putu. Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## vjeko

Dio prošle godine sam bio na bolovanju, a kćerke su na mojoj poreznoj karici. Da li supruga može iskoristit olakšice na jednu od kćerki pošto ja nisam mogao iskoristit kompletnu olakšicu?

----------


## Jesen u meni

s obzirom da sam u 2012. bila na komplikacijama u trudnoći i naknadu dobivala od HZZO-a, trebam li očekivati neku potvrdu od HZZO-a o visini naknade u svrhu prijave poreza? ako da, dobije li se ta potvrda kući poštom ili je treba tražiti?

----------


## marijjakov

imam i ja jedno pitanje pa neko ako zna neka odgovori...
dali moj muz bude dobil povrat poreza ako je prijavil sina na porezni kartici i dali ja imam pravo na povrat poreza ako sam bila na komplikacijama u trudnoci i onda na rodijnom dopustu???

----------


## Balarosa

> Dio prošle godine sam bio na bolovanju, a kćerke su na mojoj poreznoj karici. Da li supruga može iskoristit olakšice na jednu od kćerki pošto ja nisam mogao iskoristit kompletnu olakšicu?



Može, kod predaje porezne prijave se možete "igrati" po obrascu tako da iskoristite maksimum. Kad sam ja bila na porodiljnom, djeca nisu bila na ničijoj poreznoj kartici jer je  bivši poslodavac mog supruga imao maštovite ideje čemu služe porezne olakšice i onda smo to rasporedili predavanjem prijave. Mislim da je bitno da ne dijelite djecu tj. neka budu uvijek na istoj poreznoj kartici (ne "na jednu od kćerki"), a dijelite mjesece.

----------


## Balarosa

> imam i ja jedno pitanje pa neko ako zna neka odgovori...
> dali moj muz bude dobil povrat poreza ako je prijavil sina na porezni kartici i dali ja imam pravo na povrat poreza ako sam bila na komplikacijama u trudnoci i onda na rodijnom dopustu???


a) Ako je već prijavio sina na poreznu karticu, onda je olakšica vjerojatno i iskorištena, treba vidjeti IP karticu koju dobije od poslodavca. 
b) Ako je bilo uplata poreza u prošloj godini, onda postoji i pravo na povrat.

----------


## anjica

sto se sve predaje za povrat poreza od papira?
imam ispunjen obrazac i original ip karticu, treba li jos sto

----------


## jelena.O

> s obzirom da sam u 2012. bila na komplikacijama u trudnoći i naknadu dobivala od HZZO-a, trebam li očekivati neku potvrdu od HZZO-a o visini naknade u svrhu prijave poreza? ako da, dobije li se ta potvrda kući poštom ili je treba tražiti?


hoćeš reč da nisi dobila nikakvu isplatu od pravog poslodavca, ako je tako, i ako nemaš još nešto sa strene, nemašpravo tražiti povrat, Ova potvrda od Hzzo se ne dobiva.

----------


## jelena.O

> imam i ja jedno pitanje pa neko ako zna neka odgovori...
> dali moj muz bude dobil povrat poreza ako je prijavil sina na porezni kartici i dali ja imam pravo na povrat poreza ako sam bila na komplikacijama u trudnoci i onda na rodijnom dopustu???


vjerovatno će mužu dopasti još jedan mjesec privilegija na djete, bez obzira kad je u mjesecu djete rođeno, slijeduje ga za cijeli mjesc, pa to izračunajte i vidite jeljoššto poreza preostalo

----------


## jelena.O

> sto se sve predaje za povrat poreza od papira?
> imam ispunjen obrazac i original ip karticu, treba li jos sto


jel si izračunala da bi kaj trebala dobiti, imašli još kakvih papira dionice, iznajmljenja?

----------


## anjica

Jedino primanje mi je placa, sto mi , znaci sve treba osim ovog gore navedenog?

----------


## jelena.O

a djeca čija su, jesu li na toj kartici, ili ih ti misliš iznajmit?

----------


## anjica

Jel to bitno?
pitam sto jos osim gore navedenog trebam predati/ sto se predaje?
treba li fitokopija osobne, maestro kartice...

----------


## jelena.O

ma pitam te radi toga da vidiš ak su deca slučajno muževa i ostalo je još nešto od povlastica da ih ti možeš suzeti. ako ti treba pomoć javi se da ti zračunam.

ne treba osobne, maestre, jedino treba kopija rodnih listova ako su djeca njegova , a ti ih malo želiš uzeti ( recimo)

----------


## anjica

Hvala na ponudi  :Smile: 
djeca su nam vec kombinirana na obadvije porezne
znaci, samo rodni list treba

----------


## jelena.O

ako su djeca na jednoj kartici, a ti ih želiš iznajmiti na koji mjesec onda još i rodne listove za onoga na koga nisu djecu pisana

----------


## zizi

Radila sam do lipnja 2012., od tada sam na burzi primala naknadu. Ako sam dobro iščitala s njihovih stranica, ostvarenu naknadu za nezaposlenost ne unosim u poreznu prijavu jer ta naknada ne podliježe oporezivanju.
Jel' to točno?

----------


## Jesen u meni

> hoćeš reč da nisi dobila nikakvu isplatu od pravog poslodavca, ako je tako, i ako nemaš još nešto sa strene, nemašpravo tražiti povrat, Ova potvrda od Hzzo se ne dobiva.


radila sam redovno do sredine kolovoza i dobivala redovnu plaću. od sredine kolovoza sam na komplikacijama i naknada od HZZO-a je manja od moje plaće.
imala sam i honorar početkom godine (u ono vrijeme dok sam još redovno radila).
od poslodavca i ovog drugog poslovnog subjekta za koji sam odradila honorarni posao svakako očekujem ip karticu, ali mi nije jasan ovaj dio za mjesece za koje sam dobivala naknadu.
poslodavcu, naravno, redovno dostavljam doznake i oni mi daju isplatne liste s 0,00 kn na kojima stoji u napomeni da sam na komplikacijama.

----------


## jelena.O

olakšice za sebe pišeš kroz cijelu godinu, a honorare i plaču upisuješ na 2. stranicu, ovo od Hzzo ne pišeš nigdje, ako nećeš znat rješiti sjeti se kad dobiš papire od tih svojih subjekata pa me pp.

----------


## jelena.O

> Radila sam do lipnja 2012., od tada sam na burzi primala naknadu. Ako sam dobro iščitala s njihovih stranica, ostvarenu naknadu za nezaposlenost ne unosim u poreznu prijavu jer ta naknada ne podliježe oporezivanju.
> Jel' to točno?


točno, znači pišeš kroz cijelu godinu olakšice, a dohodak samo onaj koji si dobila iz firme.

naravno provjeri kod koga su djeca.

----------


## jelena.O

> Hvala na ponudi 
> djeca su nam vec kombinirana na obadvije porezne
> znaci, samo rodni list treba


samo da te pitam da li su djeca na jednoj poreznoj kartici, ili na obje ( tada treba pisati da su djeca vezana da se dobije 0.5+0.7)

----------


## ivica_k

> Ima li uopće ikakvih olakšica ove godine - podstanarstvo, stambena štednja, životno / dobrovoljno zdravstveno osiguranje... ? Išta?


Jos jednom cu pitati, za svaki slucaj- uplacene premije dzo ne mogu se koristiti kao olaksica ove godine?

----------


## anjica

> samo da te pitam da li su djeca na jednoj poreznoj kartici, ili na obje ( tada treba pisati da su djeca vezana da se dobije 0.5+0.7)


Djeca su kombinirana na mojoj i mm-ovoj kartici

----------


## jelena.O

imate onda zajedno na djecu 1.2

----------


## Jesen u meni

> olakšice za sebe pišeš kroz cijelu godinu, a honorare i plaču upisuješ na 2. stranicu, ovo od Hzzo ne pišeš nigdje, ako nećeš znat rješiti sjeti se kad dobiš papire od tih svojih subjekata pa me pp.


mislim da neće trebati, jer imam kumu koja mi svake godine pomogne, samo je ovo neka nova situacija pa pitam vas koje imate dosta iskustva s tim.
svejedno, hvala ti. jako cijenim ponudu  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

onda kuma zna da ti ne treba ništ više

----------


## vjeko

Od ove godine se umjesto broja tekućeg računa upisuje IBAN računa, imate ga na izvodima iz banke, danas predao poreznu prijavu pa su mi tako rekli u poreznoj.

----------


## paučica

Pitanje: prvih 7 mjeseci sam bila na porodiljnom dopustu, inače zaposlena, osmi i deveti mjesec sam radila, a deseti, jedanaesti i dvanaesti sam bila nezaposlena. Može li me MM koristiti kao olakšicu za te mjesece kad sam bila nezaposlena bez obzira što nisam prijavljena na njegovoj PK? Treba li u tom slučaju predati vjenčani list ili nešto?

----------


## anjica

> Od ove godine se umjesto broja tekućeg računa upisuje IBAN računa, imate ga na izvodima iz banke, danas predao poreznu prijavu pa su mi tako rekli u poreznoj.


Ja sam jucer predala sa uredno napisanim brojem tekuceg racuna bez ikakvih komentara ili trazenja ispravaka

----------


## vjeko

> Pitanje: prvih 7 mjeseci sam bila na porodiljnom dopustu, inače zaposlena, osmi i deveti mjesec sam radila, a deseti, jedanaesti i dvanaesti sam bila nezaposlena. Može li me MM koristiti kao olakšicu za te mjesece kad sam bila nezaposlena bez obzira što nisam prijavljena na njegovoj PK? Treba li u tom slučaju predati vjenčani list ili nešto?


Pošto si bila zaposlena primala si rodiljnu naknadu. Da bi suprug mogao tebe navesti kao uzdržavanog člana mogla bi imati maksimalno 12800 kn dohotka prošlu godinu, računajući rodiljnu nakndu i tvoju plaću. Zato ti možeš podnijet godišnju prijavu sa PK od bivšeg poslodavca kad ti pošalju PK.

----------


## paučica

Razumijem, hvala! Ali vrijedi li meni uopće predavati kad mi na obrascu od poslodavca piše 2,86 kn uplaćenog poreza? 
I još jedno pitanje: mama koristi kao olakšicu svoju kćer i nezaposlenog muža. Budući da i samo sa kćerkom ima dovoljan odbitak da ne plaća porez, može li brat koristiti tatu kao olakšicu premda je tata na maminoj kartici?
Koji papir treba onda dodati prijavi u tom slučaju: rodni list ili?

----------


## ivala

Termin za četvrto dijete mi je 23.02. Ukoliko sve prođe kako treba i u terminu, imam li prava navesti i to dijete kao poreznu olakšicu (ako ga uspijem prijaviti)?
Drugo pitanje - muž je prošlu godinu bio zaposlen od 3.mj ali je do otvaranja roditeljskog u 10.mj primio samo dvije plaće i plaćena su tri doprinosa. Budući da mu je zapravo cijela prošla godina na poreznoj kartici ispod 10 000kn, smijem li i njega navesti kao uzdržavanog člana za prošlu godinu?
Treće pitanje -  sve do o2011.g. su djeca bila prijavljena na njegovoj pk jer je imao otvoreni obrt, trebam li ja mijenjati nešto na Poreznoj upravi, nositi dokumentaciju, prebacivati i sl. budući da bi ih ove godine ja koristila kao poreznu olakšicu? Ili ih je dovoljno samo u obrascu navesti kao olakšicu (jer on sasvim sigurno neće)?
Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## jelena.O

*ivala, 
*1. za prošlu godinu to dijete nemaš pravo prijaviti, nego tek od rođenja.
2. a koliko novaca je dobio na roditeljskom, sveukupna cifra treba biti manja od 12800
3. potrebno ih je na obrascu navesti ko djecu i priložiti rodne listove

----------


## pužić

imam li pravo povrata poreza na dividendu?

----------


## jelena.O

da

----------


## martincius

imam i ja par poreznih pitanja, pa ako znate:
moj muz nije zaposlen ali nije niti prijavljen na burzu, niti je prijavljen na moju PK kao olaksica niti smo prijavljeni na istoj adresi. 
da li svejedno mogu njega navest kao poreznu olaksicu za 5 mjeseci koje smo bili u braku u 2012. godini? nije imao nikakva primanja cijele godine.
ako mogu, sto mi treba kao "dokaz" tj sto priloziti uz prijavu?

----------


## katy001

Bila bih zahvalna ako mi tko može pomoći i razjasniti iznos osobnog odbitka, jer tu sam naime zapela. Razumijem kako se izračunava koeficijent itd. No evo primjera: Bila sam zaposlena do 9 mj 2012. godine te moj ukupni osobni odbitak za to razdoblje iznosi 21 200,00 kn. U obrascu IP što sam dobila iz firme mi je obračunat osobni odbitak i za 10 mj. A negdje sam pročitala da iako nismo bili zaposleni svih 12 mj imamo pravo na osobni odbitak cijele godine. I to me zbunilo, pa sad neznam dal upisujem osobni odbitak do 10 mj ili za svih 12? Jer ako upisujem do 10 mj onda nemam pravo na povrat poreza, a ako upisujem do 12 mjeseca onda imam pravo na 500 kn, što mi nije za bacit. Bila bih zahvalna ako mi tko može pomoći i objasniti. Tnx

----------


## sammy

katy001 upisuješ svih 12 mj osobni odbitak.
martincius možeš muža navesti kao uzdržavanog člana od mjeseca u kojem ste se vjenčali, a dokaz je vjenčani list

----------


## zika

Imam jedan problem s popunjavanjem porezne prijave: naime u onom excell kalkulatoru erste banke http://www.erstebank.hr/hr/Gradjanstvo/DOH_obrazac, ali i u onom koji je u prvom postu stavila Marsupilami, meni na 8. stranici prijave udvostručuje vrijednost osobnog odbitka (1.800,00 kn za prva dva mjeseca i 2.200,00 za ostalih deset mjeseci). To excell napravi automatski. Zašto? 

Nikada prije nije s tim bilo problema...ne znam otkud sada ovo...nelogično je i otežava mi izračun (moram sve pješice računati)...mislim, rezutlat ispadne super, ali je nelogičan i očito se radi o pogrešci...je li netko na to naišao i ima li objašnjenje za ovu pojavu? ako netko ima bolji excell kalkulator, molila bih link. Hvala!

----------


## martincius

> katy001 upisuješ svih 12 mj osobni odbitak.
> martincius možeš muža navesti kao uzdržavanog člana od mjeseca u kojem ste se vjenčali, a dokaz je vjenčani list


tnx, znaci ne mogu cijelu godinu, kao kad se tek zaposlim, nego tek od mjeseca kad smo se vjencali?
je li isto tako za dijete kada ga prijavim, od mjeseca kad je rodeno?
pliz jos jedna informacija, tek cu sad staviti muza na poreznu karticu kao uzdrzavanog clana ali cu staviti da vrijedi od datuma vjencanja, to je ok tj ne moze utjecati na ishod porezne prijave?

----------


## zika

> Imam jedan problem s popunjavanjem porezne prijave: naime u onom excell kalkulatoru erste banke http://www.erstebank.hr/hr/Gradjanstvo/DOH_obrazac, ali i u onom koji je u prvom postu stavila Marsupilami, meni na 8. stranici prijave udvostručuje vrijednost osobnog odbitka (1.800,00 kn za prva dva mjeseca i 2.200,00 za ostalih deset mjeseci). To excell napravi automatski. Zašto? 
> 
> Nikada prije nije s tim bilo problema...ne znam otkud sada ovo...nelogično je i otežava mi izračun (moram sve pješice računati)...mislim, rezutlat ispadne super, ali je nelogičan i očito se radi o pogrešci...je li netko na to naišao i ima li objašnjenje za ovu pojavu? ako netko ima bolji excell kalkulator, molila bih link. Hvala!


eh, valjda mi je bilo rano jutros :Embarassed: , pa sam u kolonu faktor odbitka ja pisala iznose....pa se sve duplalo :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 

da ne zbunjujem ljude, samo da javim da je s kalkulatorom sve ok, problem je u mom trudničkom mozgu :Laughing:

----------


## vjeko

> imam i ja par poreznih pitanja, pa ako znate:
> moj muz nije zaposlen ali nije niti prijavljen na burzu, niti je prijavljen na moju PK kao olaksica niti smo prijavljeni na istoj adresi. 
> da li svejedno mogu njega navest kao poreznu olaksicu za 5 mjeseci koje smo bili u braku u 2012. godini? nije imao nikakva primanja cijele godine.
> ako mogu, sto mi treba kao "dokaz" tj sto priloziti uz prijavu?


Svejedno što nije prijavljen na burzi, neka zatraži potvrdu da nije primao naknadu za nezaposlene. Uz tu potvrdu treba još samo vjenčani list ne stariji od pola godine.

----------


## jelena.O

> tnx, znaci ne mogu cijelu godinu, kao kad se tek zaposlim, nego tek od mjeseca kad smo se vjencali?
> je li isto tako za dijete kada ga prijavim, od mjeseca kad je rodeno?
> pliz jos jedna informacija, tek cu sad staviti muza na poreznu karticu kao uzdrzavanog clana ali cu staviti da vrijedi od datuma vjencanja, to je ok tj ne moze utjecati na ishod porezne prijave?


ne možeš ga prijeviti od kad hoćeš, nego od dana kad si došla u poreznu, za dijete je od mjeseca u kojem je rođeno

----------


## sammy

> ne možeš ga prijeviti od kad hoćeš, nego od dana kad si došla u poreznu, za dijete je od mjeseca u kojem je rođeno


Ali može 2014. ponovo napraviti zahtjev za povrat poreza i priznat muža kao uzdržavanog člana za cijelu godinu

----------


## jelena.O

*bit* je od mjeseca kad ste se vjenčali,prije ne može

----------


## martincius

kuzim.
ja cu ga sad i prijavit na PK ali cu i trazit povrat za par mjeseci koje smo bili u braku u 2012, nemam sto izgubit.

----------


## vjeko

Pitao me je jedan prijatelj, da li nasljedstvo mirovina za pokojnikom ulazi u povrat poreza. Uplaćeno je oko 250 kn poreza i prireza.

----------


## jelena.O

ne nego buš nekaj dobila ako imaš plačenog poreza

----------


## artep

> Imam jedan problem s popunjavanjem porezne prijave: naime u onom excell kalkulatoru erste banke http://www.erstebank.hr/hr/Gradjanstvo/DOH_obrazac, ali i u onom koji je u prvom postu stavila Marsupilami, meni na 8. stranici prijave udvostručuje vrijednost osobnog odbitka (1.800,00 kn za prva dva mjeseca i 2.200,00 za ostalih deset mjeseci). To excell napravi automatski. Zašto? 
> 
> Nikada prije nije s tim bilo problema...ne znam otkud sada ovo...nelogično je i otežava mi izračun (moram sve pješice računati)...mislim, rezutlat ispadne super, ali je nelogičan i očito se radi o pogrešci...je li netko na to naišao i ima li objašnjenje za ovu pojavu? ako netko ima bolji excell kalkulator, molila bih link. Hvala!




Sve ti je ok,mijenjale su se olakšice u 2012.g
prije su iznosile 1800,a od 3 mj.2200

----------


## mishekica

Ajd da i ja nešto pitam, kad već ima onih koji znaju.  :Smile: 

Koji su uvjeti da prijavim mamu na svoju poreznu, ili da je moj muž prijavi?
Naime, mama je nezaposlena (u evidenciji je) i nema nikakvih primanja (ni legalno, ni ilegalno) pa je mi doista i uzdržavamo... No, ona ne živi s nama u kućanstvu. Štoviše, nije ni u istom gradu.
Već sam je prije htjela prijaviti, no ona se uplašila da će na taj način izgubiti neka prava.  :Confused:  Inače je poprilično bolesna i pokušava dobiti invalidsku mirovinu pa je došla do zaključka da joj oni to neće htjeti dati ako je meni na olakšici.  :Confused: 
Ima netko nešto pametno (i provjereno točno  :Smile: ) za reći?

----------


## klaudija

Moj brat svake godine stavlja baku kao poreznu olakšicu, a ona prima mirovinu. Čak ju je MM jednom stavio, a tada nismo bili na istoj adresi. Mislim da ti samo treba tvoj rodni list da se vidi srodstvo i to je to. ne gubi nitko ništa. Barem je tako kod nas bilo.

----------


## klaudija

Zapravo, imam i ja par pitanja. Jesu se mijenjali koeficijenti za uzdržavane članove ili je i dalje, 0,5 za 1., 0,7 za drugog?

Onda, konkretna situacija: šogica je zaposlena od 2. mj prošle godine, radila par mjeseci pa otišla na bolovanje. Pišem li osobni odbitak od početka godine ili od veljače kad je počela radit? Za ove mjesece kad je bila na bolovanju isto pišem osobni odbitak?

----------


## vjeko

> Zapravo, imam i ja par pitanja. Jesu se mijenjali koeficijenti za uzdržavane članove ili je i dalje, 0,5 za 1., 0,7 za drugog?
> 
> Onda, konkretna situacija: šogica je zaposlena od 2. mj prošle godine, radila par mjeseci pa otišla na bolovanje. Pišem li osobni odbitak od početka godine ili od veljače kad je počela radit? Za ove mjesece kad je bila na bolovanju isto pišem osobni odbitak?


Olakšice se pišu za cijelu godinu. Znači prva 2 mjeseca 1800 kn, ostatak godine 2200 kn.

----------


## Vilma Kremenko

Pozdrav!Imala bih jedno pitanje.Imamo troje djece i prijavljene su na supruga i kao porezna olakšica.Netko nam je rekao da se za to isto dobiva povrat poreza,odnosno da je on dobio.Dali to vrijedi iako su uredno,od rođenja prijavljene ili je to kod te osobe zbog toga što je on to tek sada prijavio ili je to nešto sasvim drugo,pa on ne zna objasniti?Totalno smo se zbunili jer niti jedne godine nismo predavali zahtjev za povrat jer nismo mislili da i to ulazi.I još bih imala pitanje:plaćam dopunsko zdravstveno godinu dana,dali  i to,mada sam nezaposlena ,ulazi u pravo za povrat?Totalna sam neznalica u vezi toga,pa možda ovo nekom i bude smiješno!

----------


## jelena.O

> Zapravo, imam i ja par pitanja. Jesu se mijenjali koeficijenti za uzdržavane članove ili je i dalje, 0,5 za 1., 0,7 za drugog?
> 
> Onda, konkretna situacija: šogica je zaposlena od 2. mj prošle godine, radila par mjeseci pa otišla na bolovanje. Pišem li osobni odbitak od početka godine ili od veljače kad je počela radit? Za ove mjesece kad je bila na bolovanju isto pišem osobni odbitak?


ostali bez uvjeta su 0.5, 
za djecu 1. 0.5, 2. 0.7, 3. 1

----------


## juda

Mislim da nema, sve su ukinuli!

----------


## jelena.O

> Pozdrav!Imala bih jedno pitanje.Imamo troje djece i prijavljene su na supruga i kao porezna olakšica.Netko nam je rekao da se za to isto dobiva povrat poreza,odnosno da je on dobio.Dali to vrijedi iako su uredno,od rođenja prijavljene ili je to kod te osobe zbog toga što je on to tek sada prijavio ili je to nešto sasvim drugo,pa on ne zna objasniti?Totalno smo se zbunili jer niti jedne godine nismo predavali zahtjev za povrat jer nismo mislili da i to ulazi.I još bih imala pitanje:plaćam dopunsko zdravstveno godinu dana,dali  i to,mada sam nezaposlena ,ulazi u pravo za povrat?Totalna sam neznalica u vezi toga,pa možda ovo nekom i bude smiješno!


vidi na njegov isplati u obrascu dal još ima što za povrat poreza, vidim da su deca dosta stari pa ako su svi na kartici onda je to trebalo tak i biti obračunato. za svaki slučaj ak još vidiš da poreza ima u +, uzmi proračun ubaci unutra cifre, koeficijente (0 .5+0.7+1+muž ( 1)), pošto si ti nezaposlena ( dobijaš li što love) ak je ta lova manja od 12800 još i sebe ubaci u tablicu ti si 0.5 .

Ako imaš i dalje pitanja ppmi pa ću ti ja složiti online i poslati, znači skupi sve o njegovim uplatama IP obrazac iz firme, lovu koju ti dobijaš

----------


## klaudija

*Jelena.O*, *vjeko*, hvala vam!

----------


## koryanshea

> pošto si ti nezaposlena ( dobijaš li što love) ak je ta lova manja od 12800 još i sebe ubaci u tablicu ti si 0.5 .


tu se misli na neto, jel tako?

ja sam mužu porezna olakšica, a primila sam par honorara u 2012. (tj. jedan honorar i jedan autorski - ako to išta znači) i ukupna cifra je manja od ove gore. ako sam dobro shvatila onda ni on ni ja ne moramo pisat prijavu?

----------


## sillyme

Imam tehnicko pitanje. Mm je primio jednu placu u sijecnju, ja dvije u prosincu. Jedno dijete je na mene, drugo jos nigdje. Trebam iskoristiti oboje djece za prvih 6 mjeseci njemu za olaksicu a drugih 6 mjeseci meni, tako da maksimalno iskoristimo povrat poreza. Sto trebam dati od dokumentacije osim rodnih listova djece? Oni sami kasnije pospoje tih pola godine kod jednog a ostatak kod drugog? Ili trebaju i neke izjave?

----------


## anjica

Mi smo kod kombiniranja djece na dvije porezne morali dati jedino rodne listove

----------


## Trina

Imam i ja jedno pitanje ali budući da pojma nemam o svemu ovome, valjda neću nešto fulati. Dakle, dvoje djece je prijavljeno kao porezna olakšica na muža. Za drugih dvoje dobivamo povrat poreza. Ne znam uopće zašto smo to tako napravili, valjda zato što je po redu prijavio dvoje najstarijih, kako su se rodili drugih dvoje nije i ispalo je tako, svejedno.. E sad..On je prešao u drugu firmu. na razgovoru za posao dogovorio se za određenu plaću. I kad je rješavao papire, potpisivao ugovor..itd..knjigovođa mu je tražio pk karticu, na koj je tih dvoje djece prijavljeno. I na račun toga mu izračunao plaću, tu koju su se dogovorili ali sve skupa, znači nije mu računao dogovorenu plaću pa plus porezna olakšica na djecu, nego sa olakšicom ispada dogovorena plaća. Jeli on to smio napraviti? sad gledam na netto brutto kalkulatoru, ispada točno tako kako sam napisala , da je stavio dogovorenu paću  s olakšicama za djecu, plaća bi bila veća, a da svu djecu prijavi, bila bi puno veća.  pa me zanima, ima li se pravo buniti ili što sad? Mi se ne kužimo u te stvari ali nema nam smisla da se poslodavacc petlja u te stvari, mislim, što se poslodavca tiče koliko on ima djece? Ilis e varam?

----------


## Loryblue

imam i ja pitanje:
može li se ove godine tražiti povrat poreza ako je Porezna nešto zeznula lani i nije ga isplatila (a odnosilo se na primanja iz 2011. godine).
naime mene muči slijedeće:
2010. godine sam koristila mjesec dana roditeljskog dopusta i 2011 godine sam dobila povrat poreza na osnovu toga roditeljskog dopusta.
2011. sam opet koristila mjesec dana roditeljskog ali 2012. nisam dobila povrat poreza.
jednom sam zvala poreznu upravu, rekli mi nemate prava i to je to. nisam se dalje trudila.
ove godine mi je na izlistu plaće u 12 mjesecu (plaća za 11,) pisalo: imate pravo na povrat poreza.
mogu li se čemu nadati?

----------


## sillyme

> Imam i ja jedno pitanje ali budući da pojma nemam o svemu ovome, valjda neću nešto fulati. Dakle, dvoje djece je prijavljeno kao porezna olakšica na muža. Za drugih dvoje dobivamo povrat poreza. Ne znam uopće zašto smo to tako napravili, valjda zato što je po redu prijavio dvoje najstarijih, kako su se rodili drugih dvoje nije i ispalo je tako, svejedno.. E sad..On je prešao u drugu firmu. na razgovoru za posao dogovorio se za određenu plaću. I kad je rješavao papire, potpisivao ugovor..itd..knjigovođa mu je tražio pk karticu, na koj je tih dvoje djece prijavljeno. I na račun toga mu izračunao plaću, tu koju su se dogovorili ali sve skupa, znači nije mu računao dogovorenu plaću pa plus porezna olakšica na djecu, nego sa olakšicom ispada dogovorena plaća. Jeli on to smio napraviti? sad gledam na netto brutto kalkulatoru, ispada točno tako kako sam napisala , da je stavio dogovorenu paću  s olakšicama za djecu, plaća bi bila veća, a da svu djecu prijavi, bila bi puno veća.  pa me zanima, ima li se pravo buniti ili što sad? Mi se ne kužimo u te stvari ali nema nam smisla da se poslodavacc petlja u te stvari, mislim, što se poslodavca tiče koliko on ima djece? Ilis e varam?


A gle - imas poslodavaca s kojima dogovoris bruto placu (tako je trebao i tm) i onda koliko imas olaksica toliko ti se povecava placa. Imas i poslodavaca s kojima dogovoris neto i onda oni tome prilagodjavaju bruto pa sto vise djece imas to si mu jeftiniji radnik, tj. olaksice prakticno koristi on a ne ti. Znaci - ja ne bi nikako prijavljivala djecu na pk dok se tm ne raspita malo u firmi kako to ide kad dobijes dijete - jel dobijes "povisicu" ili aneks ugovora na nizi bruto. Kroz povrat poreza se novaca nacekas ali su ipak sigurno tvoji, drzava je spora ali te ipak ne zakine na kraju  :Grin: 

PS mm je neko vrijeme radio u firmi gdje se ugovarao prakticno neto iako je naravno formalno bilo bruto - kad su mijenjali porezne razrede svi u firmi su dobili anekse s novim brutom da im slucajno ne bi isplatili koju kn vise iako je trosak firmi bio isti - ovako je firma imala manji trosak za radnike. Trebam li uopce napomenuti da su kod nas djeca bila kod mene na PK?

----------


## sillyme

> imam i ja pitanje:
> može li se ove godine tražiti povrat poreza ako je Porezna nešto zeznula lani i nije ga isplatila (a odnosilo se na primanja iz 2011. godine).
> naime mene muči slijedeće:
> 2010. godine sam koristila mjesec dana roditeljskog dopusta i 2011 godine sam dobila povrat poreza na osnovu toga roditeljskog dopusta.
> 2011. sam opet koristila mjesec dana roditeljskog ali 2012. nisam dobila povrat poreza.
> jednom sam zvala poreznu upravu, rekli mi nemate prava i to je to. nisam se dalje trudila.
> ove godine mi je na izlistu plaće u 12 mjesecu (plaća za 11,) pisalo: imate pravo na povrat poreza.
> mogu li se čemu nadati?


Lory, pa nije porezna zeznula da ti nije isplatila ako nisi predala prijavu? Inace, stupio je novi zakon na snagu i poslodavac je sada duzan obracunati povrat poreza ako je bilo mjeseci kad nisi radila i tu razliku (koja je identicna onoj koju je nekad isplacivala porezna) isplatiti sa placom u prosincu (znaci s placom za studeni). Ne razumijem zasto bi imala ovu "napomenu" na izlistu place osim ako ti tada nije i obracunata. Da li je bila veca nego inace? Ako da onda ti je vec obracunat povrat poreza u sklopu te isplate.

Jednostavno rjesenje je da uzmes erste kalkulator, svojj IP obrazac i sve uneses u njega - no ako nisi imala nove djece tokom prosle godine (ili novih drugih olaksica - uzdrzavanih clanova obitelji i sl), ako nisi imala dividendi od recimo ht dionica i nisi mijenjala poslodavca vrlo vrlo vjerojatno nemas pravo na povrat poreza jer ti je vec isplacen u dvanaestom od strane poslodavca.

----------


## Trina

> A gle - imas poslodavaca s kojima dogovoris bruto placu (tako je trebao i tm) i onda koliko imas olaksica toliko ti se povecava placa. Imas i poslodavaca s kojima dogovoris neto i onda oni tome prilagodjavaju bruto pa sto vise djece imas to si mu jeftiniji radnik, tj. olaksice prakticno koristi on a ne ti. Znaci - ja ne bi nikako prijavljivala djecu na pk dok se tm ne raspita malo u firmi kako to ide kad dobijes dijete - jel dobijes "povisicu" ili aneks ugovora na nizi bruto. Kroz povrat poreza se novaca nacekas ali su ipak sigurno tvoji, drzava je spora ali te ipak ne zakine na kraju 
> 
> PS mm je neko vrijeme radio u firmi gdje se ugovarao prakticno neto iako je naravno formalno bilo bruto - kad su mijenjali porezne razrede svi u firmi su dobili anekse s novim brutom da im slucajno ne bi isplatili koju kn vise iako je trosak firmi bio isti - ovako je firma imala manji trosak za radnike. Trebam li uopce napomenuti da su kod nas djeca bila kod mene na PK?


Pa dogovorio se neto plaću, ne bruto. Pa zar porezne olakšice nisu zakonsko pravo svakog čovjeka, meni je ovo smiješno? Niti je šef njega pitao koliko on ima djece, niti je plaća uopće bila upitna. Dok knjigovođa nije tražio karticu. Ništa, sad kad smo shvatili što je napravljeno, a dobro je da jesmo, onda ćemo nešto i poduzeti.

----------


## Trina

Dakle, šljedeće pitanje-da li je zakonsko pravo svakog čovjeka da prijavi svoju djecu na svoju pk karticu i time dobiva veću plaću? To ide na teret firme ili? (sad ću i ja kao netko prije mene-možda su moja pitanja nekome smiješna ali ja stvarno ne znam ništa o ovome)

----------


## Trina

Da li on jednostavno može uzeti svoju pk karticu iu firme pa ćemo na svoju djecu dobivati povrat poreza, a on će dobiti neto dogovorenu plaću?

----------


## angelina1505

Trina, dok smo i muž i ja radili po privatnicima, nismo dali da on koristi djecu upravo zbog ovih situacija. Ti u HR uglavnom dogovaraš neto, i onda izvisiš, ako ne odmah, onda pri slijedećem povećanju plaće. Npr. dogovorim se za plaću od 10, ajde i dobijam 10 i po zbog djeteta neko vrijeme, i na slijedećem povećanju plaće i ja i oni koji su na radnom mjestu kao i ja ali možda nemaju djece dobimo povišicu na lupam 11, al u mojoj su i djeca a u koleginoj npr. nisu. Briga gazdu, njemu bolje. Srećom, ostadoh samo ja u privatnika.

Zato mi to nismo nikad dali. Uvijek može odjaviti djecu i tražiti plaću koju je dogovorio. Pa i na lukav način, reći da su djeca prijavljena na tebe, a bogme na oboje ne mogu biti  :Wink: .


U istom mi je rangu i prijevoz u netu  :Rolling Eyes: . I to imam, pa se iznenadim.

----------


## filip

Ja neznam dali da predajem ili ne.Prošle godine imam mjesec dana komplikacija a ostalo porodiljni.Jel bi dobila kaj?

----------


## Trina

OK, hvala vam, sad nam je jasnije pa ćemo se voditi ovime što znamo. U svakom slučaju to tako neće ići

----------


## Jesen u meni

filip, a jeste li radili iti jedan mjesec tj. je li firma uplatila išta poreza? ako je, onda imate pravo na povrat, ako ne onda ništa.

----------


## vjeko

Kod privatnika se ne isplati nikoga stavljati na poreznu karticu osim osobne olakšice, što je vama veća olakšica, njemu je veće porezno opterećenje. Obično im djelatnici imaju fiksnu neto plaću, tako da im se bruto plaća smanjuje za olakšicu koju prijave. Ja sam se susreo sa takvim slučajevima prilikom sastavljanja formulara za povrat poreza i predložio ljudima da skinu uzdržavane članove obitelji sa svoje PK i na godišnjoj prijavi iskoriste olakšice.

----------


## jelena.O

> Ja neznam dali da predajem ili ne.Prošle godine imam mjesec dana komplikacija a ostalo porodiljni.Jel bi dobila kaj?


imaš li išta plačenog poreza u 2012.

----------


## jelena.O

> OK, hvala vam, sad nam je jasnije pa ćemo se voditi ovime što znamo. U svakom slučaju to tako neće ići


tražio je poreznu karticu jer mora uplaćivati poreze prema njoj, a djecu slobodno možete ispisati, i da ostanu u zraku, pa koristiti po potrebi kome kolko treba ( može se prenjeti dio ako ostane i na bake i dede)

----------


## jelena.O

> Kod privatnika se ne isplati nikoga stavljati na poreznu karticu osim osobne olakšice, što je vama veća olakšica, njemu je veće porezno opterećenje. Obično im djelatnici imaju fiksnu neto plaću, tako da im se bruto plaća smanjuje za olakšicu koju prijave. Ja sam se susreo sa takvim slučajevima prilikom sastavljanja formulara za povrat poreza i predložio ljudima da skinu uzdržavane članove obitelji sa svoje PK i na godišnjoj prijavi iskoriste olakšice.


ja znam jedan slučaj gdi je čovjek porezno samac, ali gazda svima u firmi isplačuje neto plaču od cijelih 3500 kn i nikome ne plača poreze( tj.gazda si je dal za pravo da ne plača poreze), i veli taj radnik da mu ništ ne mogu.

----------


## jelena.O

> imam i ja pitanje:
> može li se ove godine tražiti povrat poreza ako je Porezna nešto zeznula lani i nije ga isplatila (a odnosilo se na primanja iz 2011. godine).
> naime mene muči slijedeće:
> 2010. godine sam koristila mjesec dana roditeljskog dopusta i 2011 godine sam dobila povrat poreza na osnovu toga roditeljskog dopusta.
> 2011. sam opet koristila mjesec dana roditeljskog ali 2012. nisam dobila povrat poreza.
> jednom sam zvala poreznu upravu, rekli mi nemate prava i to je to. nisam se dalje trudila.
> ove godine mi je na izlistu plaće u 12 mjesecu (plaća za 11,) pisalo: imate pravo na povrat poreza.
> mogu li se čemu nadati?


gle sve ovisi kolko su bili plačeni porezi, i tvoje olakšice, nisam skužila dal si ti prošle godinepredavala nešto u poreznu ko prijavu za povrat, imaš li možda papire od te godine ( 2011).

Sad na izlistu ti je valjda pisalo da imaš preplačenog poreza , čija su djeca, imaš li kakve rezerve olakšica koji nisu na kartici? ako imaš pitanja i nedoumice  javi mi se na pp pripremi svoje i muževe papire, jer je to najbolje rješavati u paru ako postoje neki novci koji bi se vratili

----------


## jelena.O

> Imam tehnicko pitanje. Mm je primio jednu placu u sijecnju, ja dvije u prosincu. Jedno dijete je na mene, drugo jos nigdje. Trebam iskoristiti oboje djece za prvih 6 mjeseci njemu za olaksicu a drugih 6 mjeseci meni, tako da maksimalno iskoristimo povrat poreza. Sto trebam dati od dokumentacije osim rodnih listova djece? Oni sami kasnije pospoje tih pola godine kod jednog a ostatak kod drugog? Ili trebaju i neke izjave?


ja nisam u svoj priči skužila dal on sad ne radi, a ti radiš, dobiva li on nešto sa strane, po ovome što si napisala neko ko sa strane čita skužio bi da i tebi, i njemu ne treba ni jedno dijete, a s druge strane ispada da ti je firma vratila i sve poreze tj. da nemaš nikakav plačeni porez. Jel da sam u pravu?

----------


## filip

> imaš li išta plačenog poreza u 2012.


Nisam radila u 2012.31.3 sam rodila,a prije toga sam bila na komplikacijama.

----------


## Trina

> tražio je poreznu karticu jer mora uplaćivati poreze prema njoj, a djecu slobodno možete ispisati, i da ostanu u zraku, pa koristiti po potrebi kome kolko treba ( može se prenjeti dio ako ostane i na bake i dede)


Tako će i napraviti Skinuti ih s porezne pa ćemo tražiti povrat poreza svake godine. Jer ova druga opcija, da dobije svoju plaću, pa onda i dodatke na djecu, ne stoji, mada je meni to nevjerojatno. Ogorčena sam što te uvijek i svugdje netko želi zeznuti, moraš biti upućem u sve i stalno kontrolirati, rovjeravati i tražiti, da bi sve prošlo kako treba.

----------


## saška

> Kod privatnika se ne isplati nikoga stavljati na poreznu karticu osim osobne olakšice, što je vama veća olakšica, njemu je veće porezno opterećenje. Obično im djelatnici imaju fiksnu neto plaću, tako da im se bruto plaća smanjuje za olakšicu koju prijave. Ja sam se susreo sa takvim slučajevima prilikom sastavljanja formulara za povrat poreza i predložio ljudima da skinu uzdržavane članove obitelji sa svoje PK i na godišnjoj prijavi iskoriste olakšice.


Odličan savjet, hvala!

----------


## jelena.O

> Nisam radila u 2012.31.3 sam rodila,a prije toga sam bila na komplikacijama.


onda nemaš kaj za prijaviti, jel nisi ni lipe poreza platila.

----------


## Loryblue

> Lory, pa nije porezna zeznula da ti nije isplatila *ako nisi predala prijavu*? Inace, stupio je novi zakon na snagu i poslodavac je sada duzan obracunati povrat poreza ako je bilo mjeseci kad nisi radila i tu razliku (koja je identicna onoj koju je nekad isplacivala porezna) isplatiti sa placom u prosincu (znaci s placom za studeni). Ne razumijem zasto bi imala ovu "napomenu" na izlistu place osim ako ti tada nije i obracunata. Da li je bila veca nego inace? Ako da onda ti je vec obracunat povrat poreza u sklopu te isplate.
> 
> Jednostavno rjesenje je da uzmes erste kalkulator, svojj IP obrazac i sve uneses u njega - no ako nisi imala nove djece tokom prosle godine (ili novih drugih olaksica - uzdrzavanih clanova obitelji i sl), ako nisi imala dividendi od recimo ht dionica i nisi mijenjala poslodavca vrlo vrlo vjerojatno nemas pravo na povrat poreza jer ti je vec isplacen u dvanaestom od strane poslodavca.


hvala ti.
ja jesam predala prijavu poreza za 2011. god. i mislim da još uvijek čuvam i povratnicu kao dokaz da ju je porezna uprava zaprimila. i eto nisam ništa dobila. ali identična situacija kroz dvije godine. u jednoj dobijem povrat poreza, a u drugoj ništa.

mislim da mi u 12. mjesecu nije plaća bila niti za kunu veća. naprotiv mislim da je čak bila i manja. ali provjerim sutra jer su mi izlisti na poslu.

a ovo sa erste kalkulatorom ja ništa ne razumijem. ja sam totalni tudum za ove stvari. nažalost. tako da ništa od moga računanja.

----------


## Loryblue

> gle sve ovisi kolko su bili plačeni porezi, i tvoje olakšice, nisam skužila dal si ti prošle godinepredavala nešto u poreznu ko prijavu za povrat, imaš li možda papire od te godine ( 2011).
> 
> Sad na izlistu ti je valjda pisalo da imaš preplačenog poreza , čija su djeca, imaš li kakve rezerve olakšica koji nisu na kartici? ako imaš pitanja i nedoumice  javi mi se na pp pripremi svoje i muževe papire, jer je to najbolje rješavati u paru ako postoje neki novci koji bi se vratili


jele hvala ti puno.
prošle godine sam predala papire za povrat poreza. predala sam i onaj papir koji se dobije od hzzo-a gdje je vidljivo koliko sam dobila naknade za roditeljski. predala sam i onaj izlist koji dobijemo u veljači a odnosi se na primanja u prethodnoj godini. i ništa.
za ostalo ti se javim na pp.

----------


## sirius

Dakle, ne znam da li je pisalo o ovome pa se ispricavam . 
Koristim dopust za njegu djeteta koji je oslobođen poreza. Prošle sam godine dobila i naknadu kao članica jednog povjerenstva ( na koju je plaćen porez). 
Sto upisujem u prijavu ? Sve prihode , i one na koje nije plaćen porez ( dopust za njegu, dar za dijete u firmi, dječji doplatak) ? Ili samo prihod na koji je plaćen porez i naknada od HZZO- a za njegu?

----------


## jelena.O

upisuješ samo povjerenstvo,, dar od firme ti nije oporezovan ( bar ne bi smio biti) jel si dobila izlistaj iz firme po mjeseci 

 dječji je za dete, njega isto za dete

----------


## sirius

Znaci niti naknadu iz HZZO-a za njegu ne upisujem? Samo ono na sto sam platila porez?

----------


## jelena.O

je , si dobila papir od firme 8 bez obzira kaj je možda 0 , trebala si to dobit)

----------


## Loryblue

> *upisuješ samo povjerenstvo*,, dar od firme ti nije oporezovan ( bar ne bi smio biti) jel si dobila izlistaj iz firme po mjeseci 
> 
>  dječji je za dete, njega isto za dete


zar porezna ne bi trebala imati podatak o tome koliko netko dobije kao član nekog povjerenstva, odbora i tome slično? zar se to ne prikazuje poreznoj kao atipični primitak?

----------


## sirius

> zar porezna ne bi trebala imati podatak o tome koliko netko dobije kao član nekog povjerenstva, odbora i tome slično? zar se to ne prikazuje poreznoj kao atipični primitak?


Nemam pojma. Ovo mi je prva godina. Dobila sam od uplatitelja potvrdu sa uplatama i uplacenim porezom.

----------


## jelena.O

> zar porezna ne bi trebala imati podatak o tome koliko netko dobije kao član nekog povjerenstva, odbora i tome slično? zar se to ne prikazuje poreznoj kao atipični primitak?


mora i ima, ali pošto ona nema prihoda onda da osnovu toga može tražiti povrat, ak ne traži nebu ni dobila

----------


## sillyme

> ja nisam u svoj priči skužila dal on sad ne radi, a ti radiš, dobiva li on nešto sa strane, po ovome što si napisala neko ko sa strane čita skužio bi da i tebi, i njemu ne treba ni jedno dijete, a s druge strane ispada da ti je firma vratila i sve poreze tj. da nemaš nikakav plačeni porez. Jel da sam u pravu?


Da u stvari si u pravu, s obzirom na mizernu kolicinu poreza spram ukupne olaksice cak i bez djece je sav porez u povratu. Onda ostaje samo predati prijave ( imam i neke donacije pa dividendu i tako... )

----------


## mrkvica05

Ulaze li donacije i kako u porezne olakšice? 

Tipa, nekoj privatnoj osobi uplatiš neku svotu? ili se računa samo uplata registriranoj udruzi?

Ako su donacije olakšice, što se prilaže uz obrazac prijave poreza?

----------


## tartaruga

Imam jedno pitanje...prošle godine sam  primila dividendu od dionica ht-a u dva dijela,sve skupa 300-ak kn. Osim toga imala sam prihod od prodaje nekih proizvoda 100-ak kn koji mi uplaćuju na žiro račun. Zanima me ako mi netko može reći da li mi se to uopće isplati predati za povrat poreza?

----------


## jelena.O

> Da u stvari si u pravu, s obzirom na mizernu kolicinu poreza spram ukupne olaksice cak i bez djece je sav porez u povratu. Onda ostaje samo predati prijave ( imam i neke donacije pa dividendu i tako... )


sve stavi na papir pa vidi jeltrebaš uzet i koje dete u obzir

, a jel muž dobiva kakvu lovu sad?

----------


## vjeko

> Ulaze li donacije i kako u porezne olakšice? 
> 
> Tipa, nekoj privatnoj osobi uplatiš neku svotu? ili se računa samo uplata registriranoj udruzi?
> 
> Ako su donacije olakšice, što se prilaže uz obrazac prijave poreza?


Računaju se samo uplate udrugama. Potrebne su samo kopije uplatnica.

----------


## rossa

pitanje.
imam firmu i isplaćivala sam si predujam dobiti na koji sam uredno kod svake isplate platila porez. 12000 je neoorezivo i ja sad imam pravo na povrat poreza.
Međutim, u uputama za popunjavanje piše da te podatke upišem u tabicu temeljem potvrde isplatitelja.
Postoji li neki obrazac? jako kratko je prošle godine postojao DU obrazac kojeg je trebalo predavati kod isplate predjuma.
ja mogu kao firma napisati neku portvdu, stavit potpis i pečat, ali postoji li nešto strukturirano?

Zvala sam Poreznu upravu, onaj kontakt centar i oni "Nemaju autorizirani odgovor na to pitanje"

----------


## tartaruga

> Imam jedno pitanje...prošle godine sam  primila dividendu od dionica ht-a u dva dijela,sve skupa 300-ak kn. Osim toga imala sam prihod od prodaje nekih proizvoda 100-ak kn koji mi uplaćuju na žiro račun. Zanima me ako mi netko može reći da li mi se to uopće isplati predati za povrat poreza?


Da li mi može netko odgovoriti ?  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## prima

> pitanje.
> imam firmu i isplaćivala sam si predujam dobiti na koji sam uredno kod svake isplate platila porez. 12000 je neoorezivo i ja sad imam pravo na povrat poreza.
> Međutim, u uputama za popunjavanje piše da te podatke upišem u tabicu temeljem potvrde isplatitelja.
> Postoji li neki obrazac? jako kratko je prošle godine postojao DU obrazac kojeg je trebalo predavati kod isplate predjuma.
> ja mogu kao firma napisati neku portvdu, stavit potpis i pečat, ali postoji li nešto strukturirano?
> 
> Zvala sam Poreznu upravu, onaj kontakt centar i oni "Nemaju autorizirani odgovor na to pitanje"



obrazac:

http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/content...na%C4%8Dno.pdf

----------


## prima

> tu se misli na neto, jel tako?
> 
> ja sam mužu porezna olakšica, a primila sam par honorara u 2012. (tj. jedan honorar i jedan autorski - ako to išta znači) i ukupna cifra je manja od ove gore. ako sam dobro shvatila onda ni on ni ja ne moramo pisat prijavu?


ne nego bruto, i limit za 2012. g. je 10.966,00 kn

ako si primila više od toga muž je obavezan podnijeti poreznu prijavu, bez tebe kao olakšice

ti nisi obavezna podnijeti poreznu prijavu , ali ti se isplati

----------


## rossa

> obrazac:
> 
> http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/content...na%C4%8Dno.pdf


hvala ti.

----------


## mrkvica05

> Računaju se samo uplate udrugama. Potrebne su samo kopije uplatnica.



Hvala!

----------


## daddycool

> Da li mi može netko odgovoriti ?


premalo je informacija
načelno, porez i prirez plaćen na dividendu (ako je ukupno godišnje na ime dividende dobiveno manje od 12000 kuna) će ti biti vraćen

----------


## Cathy

Jel se priznaju potvrde sa Rodine rasprodaje?

----------


## andiko

zaposlena žena može koristiti nezaposlenog punoljetnog sina i nezaposlenu punoljetnu udanu kći kao porezne olaksice? koef. je 0,3? i unuku ( od kćeri) kao koef. 0,5? da li sam dobro zakljucila?

----------


## vjeko

> zaposlena žena može koristiti nezaposlenog punoljetnog sina i nezaposlenu punoljetnu udanu kći kao porezne olaksice? koef. je 0,3? i unuku ( od kćeri) kao koef. 0,5? da li sam dobro zakljucila?


Ako su djeca bila prije zaposlena olakšica za oboje je 0.5, ako nikada nisu bili zaposleni 1.2 (0.5+0.7), za ostale uzdržavane članove obitelji je olakšica uvijek 0.5 (suprug, roditelji, baka itd.). Ako su bili nekada zaposleni potrebna je potvrda sa burze da li su primali naknadu za nezaposlene, olakšica se prizna do iznosa prihoda 12800 kn za svakog posebno. Još trebaju rodni listovi.

----------


## stela2

i mene nešto zanima u vezi uzdržavanih članova.
muž joj je obrtnik, a njegova žena je dobila status njegovateljice za svoju kćer koja je već starija ( ima preko 20 godina). Oni imaju još dvije kćeri.Žena mu dobiva 2000,00 kn mjesečno kao njegovateljica, znači prelazi onaj cenzus.
Koji koeficijent si on može priznati kao olakšicu? Ja mislim da 3,70
Znači 1,00 za sebe, 0,50 za prvo dijete, 0,70 za drugo dijete, a za bolesnu najstariju kćer 1,50 ( 1,00 za invalidnost i 0,50 kao uzdržavani član)
Dali sam ja to dobro izračunala ili ima i žena zbog statusa njegovateljice biti kakva olakšica i dali se najstarija kćer smatra uzdržavanim članom ili djetetom? Važno mi je znati jer muž ima veliki dohodak, pa da mu točno te olakšice uzmem.
.Hvala.

----------


## Jesen u meni

> ne nego bruto, i limit za 2012. g. je 10.966,00 kn
> 
> ako si primila više od toga muž je obavezan podnijeti poreznu prijavu, bez tebe kao olakšice
> 
> ti nisi obavezna podnijeti poreznu prijavu , ali ti se isplati


znači li ovo da mi ne vrijedi prijavljivati mm-a kao poreznu olakšicu za prvih mjeseci 2012. kada nije radio, ako je u ostalih nekoliko mjeseci kada je radio primio više od ovog iznosa?

----------


## jelena.O

ne nego ne smiještakvu osobu stavit ko olakšicu, jer će njega teretiti za velki porez

----------


## jelena.O

> i mene nešto zanima u vezi uzdržavanih članova.
> muž joj je obrtnik, a njegova žena je dobila status njegovateljice za svoju kćer koja je već starija ( ima preko 20 godina). Oni imaju još dvije kćeri.Žena mu dobiva 2000,00 kn mjesečno kao njegovateljica, znači prelazi onaj cenzus.
> Koji koeficijent si on može priznati kao olakšicu? Ja mislim da 3,70
> Znači 1,00 za sebe, 0,50 za prvo dijete, 0,70 za drugo dijete, a za bolesnu najstariju kćer 1,50 ( 1,00 za invalidnost i 0,50 kao uzdržavani član)
> Dali sam ja to dobro izračunala ili ima i žena zbog statusa njegovateljice biti kakva olakšica i dali se najstarija kćer smatra uzdržavanim članom ili djetetom? Važno mi je znati jer muž ima veliki dohodak, pa da mu točno te olakšice uzmem.
> .Hvala.


žena njegovaljiteljica nije olakšica za muža, 
 kolko su ova druga djeca, možda bi trebala raspored biti ovakav bolesna kći 1.5, mlađe jedno dijete 0.7, starije jedno dijete 1

*stela* kolko ti imaš gratis za alergičara 0.3 ili 1

----------


## mona

u kojim situacijama može baka koristiti unuka/e kao olakšicu?
i šta se treba priložiti?
ja sam na roditeljskom ,djeca su na mene prijavljena,ako mi ih muž prijavi on i jedno dobije sav uplačeni porez nazad,da li drugo dvoje može prijaviti moja mama?

----------


## jelena.O

po tome može, ali su joj sva tvoja djeca jednaka 0.5. 

dobro prvo izračunaj mužev porez,a preotalo rasporedi kak hoćete

----------


## koryanshea

> ne nego bruto, i limit za 2012. g. je 10.966,00 kn
> 
> ako si primila više od toga muž je obavezan podnijeti poreznu prijavu, bez tebe kao olakšice
> 
> ti nisi obavezna podnijeti poreznu prijavu , ali ti se isplati


hvala puno na odgovoru!
pokušavam shvatit otkud taj broj, kako se on zove, gdje to piše?
ja sam našla ovo, tu piše 12800: http://ccenterclient.porezna-uprava....bniodbitak.xml (iako nebitno, ipak je više od toga)

što ako MM nije primio sve plaće u 2012, jel to išta specijalno znači ili samo da će ukupno manje poreza morat vratit?

----------


## koryanshea

pardon prima, našla sam: http://ccenterclient.porezna-uprava....?file=UzCl.XML
it was just a click away  :Smile:

----------


## mona

> po tome može, ali su joj sva tvoja djeca jednaka 0.5. 
> 
> dobro prvo izračunaj mužev porez,a preotalo rasporedi kak hoćete


ako sam dobro shvatila mogli bi ovako rasporediti muž 1.0 +dijete 0.5
baka 1.0+ unuk 0.5 + unuk 0.5

i šta predam? moj i za klince rodni list da se vidi da su njeni ?

----------


## jelena.O

to će ti *andiko* odgovorit, jel ne znam

----------


## Jesen u meni

> ne nego ne smiještakvu osobu stavit ko olakšicu, jer će njega teretiti za velki porez


jelena, je li to odgovor meni? kako misliš da će ga teretiti.
njemu je firma u tih par mjeseci koliko je radio uplatila oko 140 kn poreza i to bi mogao dobiti natrag.
međutim, dobila sam savjet da ga prijavim kao olakšicu sebi u tih prvih par mjeseci kada nije radio, jer ja tada dobijem puno veći iznos natrag nego što bih dobila bez njega kao olakšice i nego što bi on dobio sam.
zato bih htjela i ovdje provjeriti prije nego što podnesem prijavu.

----------


## jelena.O

ali ako on ima više od 12800 novaca, onda on ne može bit olakšica, a da ti je on velika olakšica naravno da je ali u tome slučaju ga ne smiješ iskazivati tako., bez obzira kolko on ima plačenog poreza.( u protivnom oni bi morali ponovo oporezivati sve njegove dohotke jer na njih ne bi imo olakšicu, pa bi svota bila i viša od 2 tisučice)

----------


## andiko

> ako sam dobro shvatila mogli bi ovako rasporediti muž 1.0 +dijete 0.5
> baka 1.0+ unuk 0.5 + unuk 0.5
> 
> i šta predam? moj i za klince rodni list da se vidi da su njeni ?


možeš tako. Trebaš priložit rodne listove i oibove...svoj i od djece...

----------


## martincius

hej citam ovo o unucima kao olaksice bakama...
sta se i to moze? baka ne zivi s nama.
ja sam ove cijele godine na porodiljnom, dakle od olaksice nista. muz je nezaposlen.
znaci moze baka unuka iduce godine u poreznoj prijavi staviti kao 0.5 olaksicu? ako da, da li ikada i uopce mora unuka prijaviti na poreznu karticu? bilo bi jednostavnije da ne, samo ga ja iduce godine prijavim na PK kad se vratim na posao. jel taj scenarij ok?

----------


## martincius

samo da se odmah nadopunim:

ove godine sam radila 6 dana (do 6.1.) i otad sam na porodiljnom.. mozda ce se ipak isplatiti meni prijavit dijete kao olaksicu? ili sam pak zabrijala.  :Smile:

----------


## andiko

> hej citam ovo o unucima kao olaksice bakama...
> sta se i to moze? baka ne zivi s nama.
> ja sam ove cijele godine na porodiljnom, dakle od olaksice nista. muz je nezaposlen.
> znaci moze baka unuka iduce godine u poreznoj prijavi staviti kao 0.5 olaksicu? ako da, da li ikada i uopce mora unuka prijaviti na poreznu karticu? bilo bi jednostavnije da ne, samo ga ja iduce godine prijavim na PK kad se vratim na posao. jel taj scenarij ok?


Nemoj još ništa prijavljivat na karticu. Ako ti se isplati, baka može prijavit unučad ...samo nek priloži rodne listove..olakšice su ti za sve 0,5

----------


## mona

imam još jedno pitanje za povrat poreza moje mame ako su unuci na nju
povoljnije mi je da mi svo troje djece bude olakšica mami nego mužu,da li ih mogu sve staviti sada za ovaj povrat na baku i tatu preskočiti?

----------


## trampolina

Možeš.
Ja sam ih čak lani imala prijavljene na sebi pa sam ih pri podnošenju prijave makla i stavila na mamu. Više mi se isplatilo vratit porez pa onda preki mame dobit veću cifru.

----------


## jelena.O

> imam još jedno pitanje za povrat poreza moje mame ako su unuci na nju
> povoljnije mi je da mi svo troje djece bude olakšica mami nego mužu,da li ih mogu sve staviti sada za ovaj povrat na baku i tatu preskočiti?


možeš recimo i iskoristit kolko trebaš djeteta za oca,, a preostalo prebaciš na baku

u tablici s udržavanim članovima recimo tati prva tri mjeseca


muževa   porezna prijava



dijete br 1    njegov oib       1.1.-31.3. 2012        oib bake     0%       * dijete je muževo*
dijete br 1    njegov oib       1.4.-31.12. 2012      oib bake    100%    *dijete je bakino
*
kod bake obrnuto i postotke

----------


## prima

> hvala puno na odgovoru!
> pokušavam shvatit *otkud taj broj*, kako se on zove, gdje to piše?
> ja sam našla ovo, tu piše 12800: http://ccenterclient.porezna-uprava....bniodbitak.xml (iako nebitno, ipak je više od toga)
> 
> što ako MM nije primio sve plaće u 2012, jel to išta specijalno znači ili samo da će ukupno manje poreza morat vratit?


vidim da si našla cifru za 2012, radi se o limitu prihoda koje netko smije imati u toku jedne kal.godine da bi se mogao smatrati uzdržavanim članom.
do 29.02. je vrijedilo da je limit za uz. člana 10 800 kn ( 6 osobnih odbitaka u visini 1800 kn)
01.03. limit je 11000 ( 5 osobnih odbitaka koji su povećani na 2200)
na razini godine , 2 mjeseca po starom i 10 mj. po novom, 10966
a za 2013. će vrijediti 11000 kn 
ovih 12800 je iznos koliko je u olakšicama (u 2012 god.)  "teška" uzdržavana osoba, pa ako zaradiš manje od 10966, onda muž za tebe na svoj osobni odbitak od 25600, može dodati još 50% => 12800 kn. (dogodine drugačije, 13 200 kn)


ako tm nije primio sve plaće moguće da će imati manje za platiti, ali moguće i da je to firma već korigirala, sa zadnjom isplatom plaće u godini
za konkretne cifre dajem konkretne odgovore  :Wink: 





> znači li ovo da mi ne vrijedi prijavljivati mm-a kao poreznu olakšicu za prvih mjeseci 2012. kada nije radio, ako je u ostalih nekoliko mjeseci kada je radio primio više od ovog iznosa?








> jelena, je li to odgovor meni? kako misliš da će ga teretiti.
> njemu je firma u tih par mjeseci koliko je radio uplatila oko 140 kn poreza i to bi mogao dobiti natrag.
> međutim, dobila sam savjet da ga prijavim kao olakšicu sebi u tih prvih par mjeseci kada nije radio, jer ja tada dobijem puno veći iznos natrag nego što bih dobila bez njega kao olakšice i nego što bi on dobio sam.
> zato bih htjela i ovdje provjeriti prije nego što podnesem prijavu.


Jesen, ne da ti ne vrijedi prijavljivati muža, nego jednostavno ne možeš, neće ti priznati njega kao uzdržavanog člana, on naravno može podnijeti poreznu prijavu i tražiti povrat i dobit će ga, 
tu je situacija ili-ili, ako je zarada manja od limita možeš ga staviti kao olakšicu čitavu godinu (+ i on može tražiti povrat) , ne samo mjesece kad nije radio,
ako je zarada veća, ne može ni jedan mjesec, dapače u toj situaciji ti si obavezna podnijeti prijavu i platiti naknadno porez koji ti nije bio naplaćen ranije na plaći jer si koristila olakšicu za nekog tko je kasnije probio limit za uzdržavanog člana. kod tebe je situacija da si kasnije bila na komplikacijama (jesam dobro upamtila?) , pa nećeš biti u obvezi plaćanja, ali da si čitavu godinu normalno primala plaću, morala bi platiti

----------


## Nitenaja

Ja nikako ne kužim dali imam pravo na ikakav povrat poreza,naime u 2012. sam radila točno jedan mjesec,prijava na minimalac,zatim sam od 1.3-1.9 bila na bolovanju,i onda porodiljni,i plačam porez za najam poslovnog prostora,ako mi netko stručanmože reči dali imam pravo na kakv povrat jer sam čula na tv- u da se povratu mogu nadati majke na porodiljnom???Pomoć

----------


## mona

ovo mi nije palo na pamet!!!tako ću onda

----------


## S2000

ne stizem se posvetit ovoj prijavi, treba mi brzinska info... jel se moze za por.olaksicu koristiti ugovor o podstanarsvu?

----------


## jelena.O

uredno ste prijavljeni?

----------


## jelena.O

> Ja nikako ne kužim dali imam pravo na ikakav povrat poreza,naime u 2012. sam radila točno jedan mjesec,prijava na minimalac,zatim sam od 1.3-1.9 bila na bolovanju,i onda porodiljni,i plačam porez za najam poslovnog prostora,ako mi netko stručanmože reči dali imam pravo na kakv povrat jer sam čula na tv- u da se povratu mogu nadati majke na porodiljnom???Pomoć


a da si izračunaš i vidiš na čemu si, porez za najam si plačala, onda bi trebala i dobiti koju pinku nazad

----------


## vjeko

> ne stizem se posvetit ovoj prijavi, treba mi brzinska info... jel se moze za por.olaksicu koristiti ugovor o podstanarsvu?


To se moglo koristiti do 30.06.2010. kada su sve ostale olakšice ukinute.

----------


## mamaduda

molim malu pomoć, sorry ako već ima odgovor na ovakvo pitanje. 
suprug nije radio 11 i 12 mj. prošle godine. plaća za 10 mj. je isplaćena u 11 mj. i na IP ima mjesece isplate od 1-11 mj. Da li na poreznoj prijavi ukupni faktor 1,5 (za sebe i svoju mamu koja nema primanja) upisujemo pod svih 12 mj. 

da li mogu staviti svoj IBAN ili broj tekućeg računa za isplatu?

----------


## mamaduda

nisam stigla editirati

može još informacija da li na poreznu karticu možemo staviti osobu koja ima inozemnu mirovinu, a nema naših primanja ili ima ispod onog godišnjeg limita

----------


## jelena.O

mislim da mora biti njegov iban ne tvoj na poreznoj prijavi

sve prijavljuje za svih 12 mjeseci

----------


## stela2

> žena njegovaljiteljica nije olakšica za muža, 
> kolko su ova druga djeca, možda bi trebala raspored biti ovakav bolesna kći 1.5, mlađe jedno dijete 0.7, starije jedno dijete 1
> 
> *stela* kolko ti imaš gratis za alergičara 0.3 ili 1


ali, ta bolesna najstarija kći se više ne tretira kao dijete nego kao uzdržavani član, ima 27 godina, zato ima 1,5 , pa onda prvo dijete 0,50 drugo dijete 0,70 ili se varam?

ja si za svog sina alergičara stavljam 1 i to mi prolazi.
To si mi ti jelena rekla da si tako mogu staviti.

----------


## ježić

Ispričavam se ako već negdje piše, ne stignem čitati sve. Trebam li uz prijavu priložiti i rješenje o porodiljnom dopustu?

----------


## angelina1505

Ne trebaš  :Smile: !

----------


## ježić

Thanks!

----------


## S2000

> uredno ste prijavljeni?


Jesmo, javni biljeznik, porezna... 
Znaci ukonuli su to, sad kad napokon imam ugovor! Grr
Ne znam da li da pisem tu prijavu, ne znam hocu li stici. Radila sam cijelu godinu i bila 3 tjedna na bolovanju.

----------


## cappy

Molim Vas za malu pomoć. Da li punoljetno dijete ako nejde u školu može biti olakšica na poreznoj kartici, kao i majka koja prima inozemnu mirovinu veću od onog iznosa .

----------


## mamaduda

> mislim da mora biti njegov iban ne tvoj na poreznoj prijavi


jel mi može netko molim vas potvrditi ovu informaciju. zovem ih na onaj besplatni broj, ali nemoguće je dobiti.
mm ima račun u jednoj banci, ali ga namjeravamo uskoro zatvoriti, a za povrat poreza se nikad ne zna u kojem će mjesecu stići. otvoriti će tekući u drugoj banci, ali tek za par mjeseci, pa prema tome nemamo broj računa da je na njega

----------


## prima

> Molim Vas za malu pomoć. Da li punoljetno dijete ako nejde u školu može biti olakšica na poreznoj kartici, kao i majka koja prima inozemnu mirovinu veću od onog iznosa .


dijete može (ako nije primilo više od 10966)

majka ne može, a ne bi bilo loše provjeriti da majka i sama nije obveznik podnošenja por.prijave? i obračuna i uplate poreza svaki mjesec kad primi mirovinu?
(ovisi o državi iz koje ju prima i postojanju/nepostajanju međunarodnog ugovora, i naravno ugovoru samom)

----------


## prima

mamaduda,

možeš tražiti gotovinsku isplatu

imaš tako navedeno u uputama na webu porezne

----------


## Balarosa

> jel mi može netko molim vas potvrditi ovu informaciju. zovem ih na onaj besplatni broj, ali nemoguće je dobiti.
> mm ima račun u jednoj banci, ali ga namjeravamo uskoro zatvoriti, a za povrat poreza se nikad ne zna u kojem će mjesecu stići. otvoriti će tekući u drugoj banci, ali tek za par mjeseci, pa prema tome nemamo broj računa da je na njega


Ja bih stavila svoj iban. Ili će vam isplatiti na njega ili u gotovini, ali nećeš ništa time izgubiti. Mislim da zbog toga čak ne stavljaju prijavu u "za kasnije" ladicu jer se tek na kraju pokaže da nesto ne valja.
I ja sam jednu godinu mijenjala račun pa sam išla u poreznu kad sam otvorila novi da mi ga promijene na već zaprimljenoj poreznoj prijavi, trebala sam samo napisati zahtjev (tamo, na komadu papira). Tako sigurno možete i vi naknadno donijeti broj računa.

----------


## jelena.O

> jel mi može netko molim vas potvrditi ovu informaciju. zovem ih na onaj besplatni broj, ali nemoguće je dobiti.
> mm ima račun u jednoj banci, ali ga namjeravamo uskoro zatvoriti, a za povrat poreza se nikad ne zna u kojem će mjesecu stići. otvoriti će tekući u drugoj banci, ali tek za par mjeseci, pa prema tome nemamo broj računa da je na njega


ja sam skužila da je taj iban jer oni rade i neke provjere po tom računu

----------


## mamaduda

hvala cure na pomoći!

budem napisala svoj IBAN, pa će mm još tamo pitati prilikom predaje

----------


## mishekica

Može li mi netko, molim vas, dati link na neko mjesto gdje jasno i glasno piše koje dokumente treba priložiti u kojem slučaju. Ne radi se samo o mojoj prijavi pa me nemojte pitati za konkretan slučaj  :Smile:  već me zanima gdje to točno piše jer ovdje nisam našla.  :Undecided:

----------


## slonicanelica

pozdrav.ne stignem sve čitat pa se ispričavam ak je već netko pitao.u 2012 sam imala uplatu jedne plaće i kao nezaposlena nakon otkaza dobivala sam naknadu s biroa 3 mjeseca.u 11 mjesecu sam rodila i dobila prvu uplatu porodiljnog u 12 mjesecu.da li trebam prijaviti porez.tnx

----------


## fingertips

Ako si primila plaću u 2012. za 2012. godinu onda imaš pravo na povrat poreza, no ako si primila plaću npr u 1.mjesecu za 2011. onda nemaš pravo. Mislim da je tako, no možda lažem!  :Smile:

----------


## superx

Mene zanima, vjerojatno ne trebam, ali brine me ako bi trebala uopće podnjet pp.
Počela sam raditi u 4 mj, i prva plaća mi je bila u 5. ito pola na puno, pola na 4h.
U prvom mj sam imala neki mali prihod od rada na izborima i u 1. mj mi je isplačena naknada ze prkvalifikaciju na burzi.
Ja se nadam da ne moram nš ispunjavat, jer nikada nisam. Klnci su orijavljeni na MM!

----------


## prima

superx, ako si radila samo kod jednog poslodavca, nisi dužna podnositi prijavu

ali ako imaš uplaćenog poreza ( a trebala bi imati i po plaći i sigurno imaš po osnovu rada na izborima) 

tebi je u interesu da podneseš poreznu prijavu

jer imaš 4 mj neiskorištenih olakšica

----------


## trampolina

Cure, pitanje:
Ako prijavljujrm djecu cijelu godinu na baku trebam li ih napisati samo u njenoj prijavi? Prošle godine me izludili postoci jer je bila situacija malo meni malo njoj ali ove godine su samo na njoj.
Trebaju li onda djeca uopće bit na mojoj prijavi?
Meni se čini da ne...

----------


## jelena.O

ta deca su na *kartici u biti tvoja(tj. na tvojoj su kartici)*, ak jesu onda kod sebe pišeš da baka koristi 100% olakšica, kod bake napišeš da ti nemaš ništ

----------


## mona

> ta deca su na *kartici u biti tvoja(tj. na tvojoj su kartici)*, ak jesu onda kod sebe pišeš da baka koristi 100% olakšica, kod bake napišeš da ti nemaš ništ


ja mislim da ja zadnji put nisam prijavu predavala dok sam bila na roditeljskom,samo od muža ( ove godine za baku )
ni ne znam kaj bi ispunila kada nemam prihoda koji se oporezuju

----------


## trampolina

Hvala, Jelena  :Smile:

----------


## makita

Upisujem u ovu tablicu u excelu iz prvog posta. 

Radila sam i izračun na pametnoj kuni http://www.24sata.hr/pametnakuna/porezni-kalkulator/ 

Iznos povrata mi je na pametnoj kuni 10x veći. Toliki je koliki mi i inače bude. Ne znam što pogrešno ubacujem u excel tablicu???
Ubacivala sam podatke za 3 poslodavca na 2. str. i autorski honorar sam stavila na 5. str. 
Nigdje u tbl nisam našla da trebam upisivat neto isplate nego one *međustavke*. 
One se zovu ponekad različito. Smatrala sam da je: 

Iznos primitka= Ispalćena plaća i mirovina=ukupni iznos primitka (excel)
Iznos izdatka=uplaćeni doprinosi iz plaće=Obvezni doprinosi iz plaće(excel)
uplaćeni porez i prirez se svugdi isto zove

Da li je ovo točno što sam uvećala


Stavila sam prirez za svoj grad. Ostalih olakšica nemam.

----------


## mishekica

:Cekam: 




> Može li mi netko, molim vas, dati link na neko mjesto gdje jasno i glasno piše koje dokumente treba priložiti u kojem slučaju. Ne radi se samo o mojoj prijavi pa me nemojte pitati za konkretan slučaj  već me zanima gdje to točno piše jer ovdje nisam našla.

----------


## darci

> 



http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/
nađi dolje lijevo na stranici prijava poreza na dohodak za 2012 godinu  - tu se nalaze i upute u word-u, samo ih treba skinuti

onda imaš i kontakt centar 
http://ccenterclient.porezna-uprava.hr/index.asp
gdje također imaš upute i FAQ-ove za prijavu  (sa desne strane) i br.telefona koji možeš nazvati 0800-66 99 33 od 8-15 sati.

----------


## Bebinja

Ima li smisla da mene muž prijavi na svoju pporeznu karticu? Ja sam nezaposlena,nisam primala nikakvu naknaduu prošle godine,dakle suprug me uzdržava.

----------


## mishekica

> http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/
> nađi dolje lijevo na stranici prijava poreza na dohodak za 2012 godinu  - tu se nalaze i upute u word-u, samo ih treba skinuti
> 
> onda imaš i kontakt centar 
> http://ccenterclient.porezna-uprava.hr/index.asp
> gdje također imaš upute i FAQ-ove za prijavu  (sa desne strane) i br.telefona koji možeš nazvati 0800-66 99 33 od 8-15 sati.


Ovo prvo ne šljaka, ali je ovo drugo ono što mi treba, iako nije ono što sam pitala.  :Laughing: 
Nema veze. Nazvala sam dvije porezne i dobila dvije različite upute. A valjda je nekom u interesu da se ne predaju svi potrebni papiri.

----------


## vjeko

> Ima li smisla da mene muž prijavi na svoju pporeznu karticu? Ja sam nezaposlena,nisam primala nikakvu naknaduu prošle godine,dakle suprug me uzdržava.


Ako te nije koristio tokom prošle godine i ima uplaćenog poreza može te prijavit kao uzdržavanog člana. Trebaš potvrdu sa burze da ne primaš naknadu za nezaposlene i vjenčani list.

----------


## Boxica

a gdje bih trebala upisati na kartici IBAN broj koji sad traže?

----------


## Bebinja

> Ako te nije koristio tokom prošle godine i ima uplaćenog poreza može te prijavit kao uzdržavanog člana. Trebaš potvrdu sa burze da ne primaš naknadu za nezaposlene i vjenčani list.


Zahvaljujem,tako smo napravili. :Smile:

----------


## samantha jones

ljubazno molim drage rode da mi netko odgovori isplati li mi se podnositi poreznu prijavu (za povrat) ako sam radila do lipnja 2012. kada sam otišla na porodiljni s obzirom da sam od poslodavca u prosincu dobila povrat poreza?
 zahvaljujem!  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Zna li netko moraju li umirovljenici sa inozemnom mirovinom podnositi pp?
Moja mama prima obiteljsku mirovinu iz Slovenije i negdje je cula da mora podnijeti prijavu
Ja nisam nista ni cula ni citala pa me zanima zna li tko?

----------


## jelena.O

> ljubazno molim drage rode da mi netko odgovori isplati li mi se podnositi poreznu prijavu (za povrat) ako sam radila do lipnja 2012. kada sam otišla na porodiljni s obzirom da sam od poslodavca u prosincu dobila povrat poreza?
>  zahvaljujem!


a jel ostalo kaj novaca za isplatiti? da li je dijete prijavljno?  Pazi da dijete ima olakšicu od mjeseca rođenja a ne od prijave.

----------


## makita

> Upisujem u ovu tablicu u excelu iz prvog posta. 
> 
> Radila sam i izračun na pametnoj kuni http://www.24sata.hr/pametnakuna/porezni-kalkulator/ 
> 
> Iznos povrata mi je na pametnoj kuni 10x veći. Toliki je koliki mi i inače bude. Ne znam što pogrešno ubacujem u excel tablicu???
> Ubacivala sam podatke za 3 poslodavca na 2. str. i autorski honorar sam stavila na 5. str. 
> Nigdje u tbl nisam našla da trebam upisivat neto isplate nego one *međustavke*. 
> One se zovu ponekad različito. Smatrala sam da je: 
> 
> ...


Ovo velikim slovima je bilo točno (ako neko još ima dilema)

P.S. na 7. str. imaju neki koeficijenti pomoću kojih se dolazi do točne cifre povrata (bar kod mene) ali pri prijavi mi nismo dužni to popunit, ali ako ne popunimo ne znamo koliki nam je povrat nego ćemo saznat tek kad stigne rješenje u paketu s lovom

----------


## rossa

pitanje.
MD radi od 4-12 mjeseca, ima minimalnu plaću, ima prihod od najamnine na koju redovito uplaćuje porez i ima isplaćene predujmove dobiti na koje je plaćen porez po stopi od 12%
mora li predati prijavu?

naime, po RRIF-ovom obračunu je pored svih tih poreza koje već plaća on još dužan uplatiti cca 2000

----------


## rossa

ako sam dobro iščitala sve rabije napisano, MD može pisati dijete na sebe od travnja kad radi, iako je ona cijelui godinu na mojoj poreznoj kartici i ja sam koristila olakšicu.

Ako sam dobro izračunala on dobije više povrata, tj dobije povrat, a meni se smanji iznos povrata
jesam li dobro shvatila?

----------


## anamix

moja sestra cijelu prošlu godinu nije radila, odnosno prvo je do sredine travnja bila na čuvanju trudnoće, a onda je otvorila redovni porodiljni. ima li ona kakvo pravo na povrat poreza? pomagajte, sutra je zadnji dan prijava, a nama do danas nije ni palo na pamet da možda i može nešto dobiti, a u poreznoj nikog ne možemo dobiti

----------


## jelena.O

a jel dobila kaj para od firme, po ovome kaj si napisala ne bi trebala dobiti ništ.

----------


## jelena.O

> ako sam dobro iščitala sve rabije napisano, MD može pisati dijete na sebe od travnja kad radi, iako je ona cijelui godinu na mojoj poreznoj kartici i ja sam koristila olakšicu.
> 
> Ako sam dobro izračunala on dobije više povrata, tj dobije povrat, a meni se smanji iznos povrata
> jesam li dobro shvatila?


da li si sigurna da si prihod od nekretnine dobro upisala

----------


## rossa

> da li si sigurna da si prihod od nekretnine dobro upisala



jesam. sinoć sam milijun matematičkih kombinacija izračunala, na kraju sam samo ja predala prijavu
on nije obveznik jer ima prihod samo kod jednog poslodavca, bez obzira na prihod od najamnine i od kapitala

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

nisam skužila s dividendom HT
mora li se ona prijaviti ili ne
onaj mali, osnovni paket dionica

----------


## rossa

> da li si sigurna da si prihod od nekretnine dobro upisala


skopčala sam gdje je jproblem. zaboravila upisati olakšicu za cijelu godinu. kokoš  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

uvijek treba malo promisliti prije predaje

traži da ti se dio prenese na tebe, tj.napiši ponovo i odnesi i probaj samo zamjeniti, nebi trebalo bit problema, ali i ako bude onda povuci staro, i stavi novo

----------


## jelena.O

> nisam skužila s dividendom HT
> mora li se ona prijaviti ili ne
> onaj mali, osnovni paket dionica


vidi dal u cijeloj priči dobijaš kaj s time, ak da onda unesi

----------


## rossa

> uvijek treba malo promisliti prije predaje
> 
> traži da ti se dio prenese na tebe, tj.napiši ponovo i odnesi i probaj samo zamjeniti, nebi trebalo bit problema, ali i ako bude onda povuci staro, i stavi novo


ma da ih ne ispunjavam svake godine još bi i rekla. a baš sam pazila na onaj dio od najamnine i dobiti i onda zabrljavim s glupošću. ne ispadne nam neka velika razlika, ali zašto ne pokušati. 
hvala ti. dakle, nije problem zamijeniti prijavu?

----------


## jelena.O

napose ako printaš stvari doneseš sve u kompletu i zamoliš da zamjene, nemoj doma klamati, ali pnesi klamericu za svaki slučaj, nadam se da je dobra 1. stranica, ali ako i to nije dobro onda u kompletu zamjerniš, 

hajde ti još jednom sjedni pa izračunaj njemu sve, apa onda sebi skontroliraj,imaš još puno vremena.

----------


## rossa

ma sinoć smo sve temeljito proračunali (MD informatičar i picajzla) i jedino što treba mijenjati je kome ide olakšica. Stavili smo Mo na njega.
Onda moram zamijeniti i prvu stranicu gdje piše uzdržavani članovi, zar ne?

----------


## anatom

cure nemojte me ubiti sto pitam nesto na sto je vec odgovoreno ali nemam vremena traziti( na poslu sam)

stavila bi ribicu na muzevu poreznu prijavu jer nismo koristili olaksice za nju.
sto trebam priloziti od dokumenata zbog toga?

----------


## vjeko

> cure nemojte me ubiti sto pitam nesto na sto je vec odgovoreno ali nemam vremena traziti( na poslu sam)
> 
> stavila bi ribicu na muzevu poreznu prijavu jer nismo koristili olaksice za nju.
> sto trebam priloziti od dokumenata zbog toga?


samo rodni list

----------


## anjica

Je li pocela isplata povrata poreza?

----------


## martincius

je  :Wink:  ja dobila jucer na tekuci.

----------


## mishekica

Mislim da ću ja dobiti zadnja.  :lool:

----------


## mishekica

Jutros je mužu došla obavijest da preuzme neku poštu od porezne... Zna li itko o čemu bi se moglo raditi? 100% ima veze s poreznom prijavom jer nema šanse da je išta drugo u pitanju... Vraćaju li oni možda dokumente ili šalju neku obavijest o povratu? Nismo još nikad to prijavljivali pa nemam pojma.  :škartoc:

----------


## anjica

mozda nije predao sve potrebne papire

----------


## mishekica

> mozda nije predao sve potrebne papire


Znači, ne šalju obavijest da ćeš dobiti povrat u tom i tom iznosu?

Čudno mi je da se zamaraju ako nije poslao sve papire. Prije bih očekivala ono, nisi poslao, briga nas, jedan manje za isplatu.  :neznam:

----------


## anjica

prosle godine nisam predala rodne listove djece, poslali su mi dopis kojim me mole da sto prije dostavim

----------


## Cathy

> Znači, ne šalju obavijest da ćeš dobiti povrat u tom i tom iznosu?
> 
> Čudno mi je da se zamaraju ako nije poslao sve papire. Prije bih očekivala ono, nisi poslao, briga nas, jedan manje za isplatu.


Pa dođe ti rješenje, a za njega trebaš potpisati, valjda.

----------


## Elly

> Jutros je mužu došla obavijest da preuzme neku poštu od porezne... Zna li itko o čemu bi se moglo raditi? 100% ima veze s poreznom prijavom jer nema šanse da je išta drugo u pitanju... Vraćaju li oni možda dokumente ili šalju neku obavijest o povratu? Nismo još nikad to prijavljivali pa nemam pojma.


Dobijes preporuku da podignes rjesenje.  :Smile:

----------


## gita75

Preporučeno šalju privremeno porezno rješenje (makar meni isplata uvjek sjedne prije toga).
Ako fale papiri ili nešto ne štima mene su uvijek zvali da donesem.

----------


## mishekica

:Unsure:  A sad mi pak nije jasno zašto su njemu poslali, a meni ne kad smo isti dan predali prijavu... A valjda su im se ipak nekako razdvojile te prijave u pošti pa je mali gad prije mene stigao na red.  :Grin: 
Hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## jelena.O

kaj se ti brigaš još u vrijeme kad se moglo dobit nešto povrata, ja sam dobijala u 5,6 mjesecu, a on u 10.

----------


## sillyme

Mm-u je isto sjeo povrat prosli tjedan, prvo novci a drugi dan je dobio i rjesenje. Ocito imaju manje prijava pa su brze gotovi. Meni standardno jos nije, ali ja ionako imam groznu referenticu, vec sam se jednom s njom svadjala u 12. mjesecu zasto mi nisu isplatili novce (pa onda jesu u roku tjedan dana jer glupaca nije predala papire na naplatu niti zvala da razjasni sto joj nije jasno u dokumentaciji), bila kod nje dva puta osobno dvije godine za redom i tak. Oni to raspodjele po abecedi pa tko te zapadne...

----------


## jelena.O

da ali ako ste ti i muž istog prezimena i u isti čas predali onda bi trebalo u roku dan-dva bit to gotovo, ako je već jedno gotovo, a ne po par mjeseci razlike, kaj ne ?

----------


## sillyme

> da ali ako ste ti i muž istog prezimena i u isti čas predali onda bi trebalo u roku dan-dva bit to gotovo, ako je već jedno gotovo, a ne po par mjeseci razlike, kaj ne ?


A zasto bi bili istog prezimena? Ja se svog nisam odrekla, malo sam ga prosirila da nemam problema s djecom na granici i sl. Ali se i dalje vodimo kod razlicitih referenata... U stvari, da kazem iskreno, u 90% slucajeva samo kazem staro prezime, bas me neki dan mm pito sto sam ga uopce mijenjala (i sve dokumente) kad mi ga se neda koristiti LOL

Ali na granici nije bilo problema, niti itko ikad provjerava jesu li to moja djeca... Zrtva nije bila uzaludna.

----------


## Marsupilami

Razlike su vam u tome sto oni djele predmete na vise referenata.
Dakle zagrabe fascikle i podjele, jedno slovo obradjuje vise njih, desi se da supruznici zavrse kod razlicitih referenata na obradi pa onda dalje koliko imate srece  :Smile:

----------


## rossa

i meni je stiglo

----------


## mishekica

Eto, fakat stiglo rješenje i uplata, a poslali smo tamo negdje 26.2.  :Unsure: 
Jasno, meni nije stiglo.  :Grin:

----------


## anjica

A jel se pocelo isplacivati u svim zupanijama ili i to ide nekim redom?

----------


## mamaduda

kakva je situacija na terenu  :Smile: ? jel vam stižu uplate?

----------


## mishekica

Mužu stiglo, meni ne.  :Undecided:

----------


## anjica

meni i mm-u danas sjeli novci

----------


## fingertips

Meni I md danas sjelo! Razlicito prezime, njemu doslo,njegovima ne! Ko ce ga znat!

----------


## di_zg

ima kakvih novosti... jel vam stižu i dalje isplate.... moje još uvijek nije obrađeno - prema podacima koje sam dobila preko onog besplatnog telefona  :Sad:

----------


## Boxica

ja sam dobila rješenje, čekam na isplatu (do sada mi je uvijek bilo obrnuto-prvo uplata pa rješenje)
prezime na B, Zagreb

----------


## Marsupilami

Nama jos nije obradjena a predali smo prijavu 29.1.
Bezobrazluk cisti  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## di_zg

pozdrav
na koji broj telefona se može provjeriti status prijave, da li je prijava obrađena i kad će konaćno novci sjesti?

----------


## mls

bok jel znas odg gdje se to moze provjeriti

----------


## mls

bok mene zanim jel znate mozda na koji broj se moze saznati kada ce neka lovati biti  ijeli obradeno

----------


## mls

bok jel znate kako saznati da li i je prijava obradena i kada ce pare biti

----------


## mishekica

Ako povrat nije odobren, dobije li se nekakava obavijest?

----------


## jelena.O

mogu li reč da su meni uplatili razliku kolko su mi trebali vratiti ( manje od 50 kn) tak da u uplati nisam ni vidla od koga je, dok nije došlo rješenje 10 dana kasnije.

miškica , zašto ne bi odobrili povrat, kaj ste tražili da nisu dali ili to ne daju?

----------


## mishekica

Ma čisto informativno pitam da ne čekam bezveze. Mužu je davnih dana stiglo rješenje i sjeo novac, a meni još ni bu ni be.

----------


## paučica

Ja sam prošle godine predala prijavu i trebala sam dobiti nekih 500 kn povrata. Budući da firma u kojoj sam radila nije platila doprinose, što sam tek kasnije saznala, nisam dobila povrat, ali nikada nisam dobila niti ikakvo riješenje ili objašnjenje zašto nisam dobila povrat. 
Sestra mi također nije dobila povrat, jer jedan od tri poslodavca kod kojih je radila nije uplatio porez. Dakle, bez obzira što ova druga dva poslodavca jesu uplatila, ona nije dobila ništa povrata. Jeli moguće da je i kod tebe taj slučaj, mišekice?

----------


## klaudija

*Mishekica*, do kraja godine bu sjelo  :Smile: 
MM-u je tako par godina zaredom tek u prosincu sjeo povrat.. ove godine je začudo sjeo početkom ovog mjeseca.. rješenje još nije stiglo..

----------


## Cathy

Došlo rješenje, sada čekam lovu.

----------


## mishekica

> Jeli moguće da je i kod tebe taj slučaj, mišekice?


Nije.  :Smile:  Ali hvala.

----------


## Serpentina

Je li stigla zadnja tura povrata? Imala sam nekakvih problema s bivšim mužem (tj. s poreznom karticom, ja sam bila olakšica na njegovoj i tražila svoj povrat, to smo riješili njegovom kasnom prijavom kako bi ja dobila svoj povrat) i odužilo se, sada čekam da stigne rješenje i sve.

Je li sjelo kome ovih dana?

----------


## Trina

Jesu počele isplate povrata poreza?

----------


## superx

s obzirom da sam prošle godine dobila nekoliko dana prije badnjaka, prije bude snijeg pao  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

ja sam u 5. mjesecu

----------


## mishekica

I mene zanima jesu li počele isplate...

----------


## Trina

Pročitala sam negdi da su isplate počele krajem 4. mj. mene zanima jel ikome došlo

----------


## trampolina

I meni je prošle godine stigao sredinom petog mjeseca, nadam se da će i ove godine tako.

----------


## Carmina406

Eh sad,nama je sila uplata koja bi mogla odgovarati povratu. Ali treba nam još jedna slična sjest na račun. Bilo kako bilo...lova je već potrošena  :Embarassed:

----------


## jelena.O

pa ak imaš token provjeri kaj piše od koga je

----------


## Trina

E aj provjeri to pa da se imamo čemu nadati.

----------


## Carmina406

To je račun mm,a on je s tehnologijom ko prosječni penzioner  :Grin: 

95% je povrat poreza. Neznam po kojem principu uopće dijele povrat...po prezimenu? Mjestu stanovanja? Bolje se uopće ne nadati,onda me ugodno iznenadi  :Bye:

----------


## Trina

Nije ti ro povrat poreza. Rekli su mi iz porezne da bi isplate trebale krenuti krajem 5. mj

----------


## Carmina406

I nije,saznali maloprije :Wink:  znači bit će još novčića  :Grin:

----------


## Lucas

meni i mm je danas sjeo povrat poreza.... malo je reć da sam sretna :D (predali odmah početkom 2 mj)

----------


## Trina

Ma daj, jesi sigurna? Pa ženska u poreznoj mi je rekla da još nisu krenuli s isplatama.

----------


## Lucas

"Uplata porez i prirez na dohodak povrat po godišnjoj prijavi"

----------


## Trina

Pa super, onda i ja mogu očekivati uskoro!

----------


## cvijeta73

uuu, to bi bilo pregenijalno, ja inače uvijek dobijem u osmom mjesecu.

----------


## jelena.O

trina ti si pitala svoje a lucas je tu, po tome ja ću dobiti na badnjak

inače uvijek predam i svoje i muževo isti dan ja dobim oko 6 mjeseca on u 10-11

----------


## Lucas

neznam, mi uvijek dobijemo isplatu isti dan. danas nam je stiglo i rješenje doma.

----------


## jelena.O

vi valjda imate svoju poreznu, a kod nas se skuplja u područnim poreznima, pa se šalje U Aveniju Dubrovnik pa tko kaj dohvati, dohvati, bar su meni tak rekli pred 2godine, i bez obzira kaj se jednako prezivamo, stanujemo na istoj adresi uvijek smo dobili lovu u različito doba godine.

----------


## Apsu

Podizem.

Zna li netko da li sam obavezna podnjeti prijavu poreza ako sam cijelu 2014.-tu bila na porodiljnom?
Bila sam zaposlena i prvih 6 mjeseci primala cijelu placu.

----------


## jelena.O

imaš li plačeno štogod poreza?

----------


## Apsu

Placam prirez ako mi firma uplati nesto jel?
Ak je tako, na obracunu mi za svih 12 mjeseci pise 0.

----------


## jelena.O

je ak uplati onda i plati porez

usput vidi muževu poreznu prijavu klinju možete rastegnuti kroz cijelu godinu bez obzira kaj je recimo rođen 26.1.

----------


## Apsu

Sta moze dobiti nesto za njega?
Ili je obavezan prijaviti da ima dijete na sebe? To drugo je vjerojatno  :Smile: 

Totalni sam tudum, do sad mi je mama ispunjavala poreznu  :Laughing:

----------


## andiko

da pitam i ovdje...jel moguce koristiti necakinje kao olaksice? sestra mi je radila pola godine i sav porez dabije nazad vec za 5 mjeseci. a baka je taman otisla u mirovinu...pa gledamo na koga bi mogli izvuc jos nesto....?

----------


## malena beba

nije moguce, samo vlastitu djecu ili zenu/muza ako su nezaposleni...

----------


## jelena.O

ili u tvom slučaju i bake i unučad

apsu, ako je prijavio djete onda mu vjerovatno je naplaćen porez za prvi mjesec po starom ( ko da je samac) pa možete tražiti još najmanje i taj mjesec ako je uopće prijavio djete, ako nije onda nek piše dete kroz cijelu godinu i priloži rodni list.

----------


## mama.st

> samo vlastitu djecu ili zenu/muza ako su nezaposleni...


i roditelje.
a i baka i djed mogu prijaviti svoju unučad. 
pa je najbolje sve dobro izračunati (prema iznosima plaće i plaćenom porezu) i prijaviti najbolju kombinaciju, jer razlika može biti lijep iznos.

----------


## mašnica

Na egrađani ne vidim da mi je još obrađen povrat, jel je nekome? Isplate...kad bi mogle biti?

----------


## Cathy

> Na egrađani ne vidim da mi je još obrađen povrat, jel je nekome? Isplate...kad bi mogle biti?


Ni ja nisam vidjela a došlo rješenje.
Ako nisi predavala onaj obrazac, nego ti ide automatski nečeš niti vidjeti na e-građani. Tako je meni rekla teta u poreznoj.

----------


## mašnica

Nisam ništa predavala i ne znam koliki mi bude povrat, to mi ne budu htjeli reći preko telefona jel da  :Cool: ?

----------


## Cathy

> Nisam ništa predavala i ne znam koliki mi bude povrat, to mi ne budu htjeli reći preko telefona jel da ?


Ne. Samo da li je obrađeno ili ne.

----------


## jelena.O

To ti je već dugo sjelo ili recimo jučer?

----------


## Cathy

> To ti je već dugo sjelo ili recimo jučer?


Kome je što sjelo?  :Confused:

----------


## jelena.O

mislila sam da ti sjelo, mala mi slova na telcu, znači pro se čeka rješenje?, prošlih godina je lova stigla 2-3 tjedna prije rješenja

a kad ti došlo rješenje?

----------


## Cathy

> mislila sam da ti sjelo, mala mi slova na telcu, znači pro se čeka rješenje?, prošlih godina je lova stigla 2-3 tjedna prije rješenja
> 
> a kad ti došlo rješenje?


Prošli tjedan.

----------


## Apsu

Na mom rjesenju pise da ce se isplatiti do 30.6. ove godine

----------


## anatom

mni je doslo neko privremeno rjesenje na koje imam pravo na zalbu. nigdje ne pise do kada ce biti isplaceno. kajjaznam.

----------


## jelena.O

i do kad treba doći rješenje?
vama kojima je došlo rješenje jel došla i lova?

----------


## ki ki

Novci će u 8.mjesecu navodno svima.

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam zvala. Nisam jos dobila rjesenje jer sm mijenjala prebivaliste i nedavno boraviste ali rekla mi iznos koji cu dobiti i kad obrade i rjesenje. Isplate u 8.mj.

----------


## jelena.O

Navodno da su slali rješenja do kraja lipnja,mi oboje nismo uopće dobili
Jel nekome još nije stiglo?

----------


## mašnica

Dobila sam rješenje s datumom 12.9., povrat još uvijek nije uplaćen. Jel se mogu nekome žaliti?

----------


## jelena.O

a kaj je pisalo kad bi trebalo sjesti?

----------


## mašnica

30 dana rok isplate ok još 2 dana fore...ma odužili su totalno

----------


## Cathy

> 30 dana rok isplate ok još 2 dana fore...ma odužili su totalno


Pogledaj da ti nije sjelo na neki drugi račun. Meni su iskopali jedan koji godinama ne koristim.

----------


## mašnica

Nemam drugi račun...

----------


## jelena.O

Povrat poreza za studente koji su radili na izborima, na kojim obrascima se predaju?

----------

